# You know you're a Ne/Ni dominant user when....



## Immemorial

When a conversation with another Ne-dom goes something like this:

T-Rex *> *Sun and Moon in the T-rex *> *Transforms into hybrid monster *> *Suddenly switches to looks *> *Back to T-rex, now it will be robotic *> *T-rex now has four legs, lazer cannons and can teleport *> *Could be used to destroy civilization, rob banks, explore space *> *Or could be used to threaten for profit *> *WHY NOT MANUFACTURE MORE AND BECOME AN ARMS DEALER? *> *THEN FIGURE OUT HOW TO GET THEM TO MAKE DRUGS AND START A DRUGS TRADE *> *OOOO, WHY NOT MAKE HOOKER REXES AND START A REX PROSTITUTION RING? *> *Suddenly booze is mentioned *> *BOOZE BUSINESS WITH REXES *> *Somehow, importation of males is suggested *> *YOU COULD RUN THE MALE SIDE OF PROSTITUTION *> *Argument over using the manwhores for war, or not *> *Corporation splits *> *T-REXES VS MANWHORES *> *I WILL DESTROY YOU AND ALL THAT YOU LOVE.


----------



## Herp

When, regardless of what people are asking you, you feel very compelled to say 'It depends'.


----------



## Space Cat

Okay, so this got stickied... to make more threads like this or not? Mwahahaha :crazy:

Back to topic. So to challenge myself, i'm going to try to give examples of Ne users since i know a few and i think this should be how they are like.. i could be wrong of course.. this is purely subjective >.>

You know you're an Ne dominant (or aux) user when
-Someone asks you one question and you give them 100 answers.
-When someone is talking to you, you suddenly get attracted to a random object of your interest.
-When someone has an idea, you take it to the next level with your own ideas.
-A space ship can fly into the sun in your imaginary world.
-Your ideas bounce all over the place, making everything around you alive and seen in your own world.

^If this is how Ne works then i'm sad to say that i have a lack of Ne lmao.


----------



## Aero

*You know you're a Ne/Ni dominant user when....*
...you see a thread about when you know you're Ne/Ni dominant and mostly just post ideas on:
Ne: ways to improve the thread, do it better, or do it differently (and/or start discussing another topic entirely)
Ni: why it's not a good idea, what's wrong with it, or why somebody else is wrong about something

or otherwise analyze the thread in some kind of meta way rather than participate directly. :wink:


----------



## Raichan

When you know what is the path you're supposed to be on in life, when that path is sharply crystal-clear and are currently overcoming your doubts to get there.


----------



## Stolen

When you can't get past Step #1 in direction manuels because after one sentence you're already too damn bored, so instead you skim and hope some important words pop out at you.

....yet the philosophy textbook is seamless reading.


----------



## InsideOutside

izzie said:


> When you know what is the path you're supposed to be on in life, when that path is sharply crystal-clear and are currently overcoming your doubts to get there.


So true it makes me ache inside


----------



## gerardio

When you're always thinking about the way the world is, how it should be, what the future will bring and how you should approach it. this has been my experience anyway haha.


----------



## thegirlcandance

izzie said:


> When you know what is the path you're supposed to be on in life, when that path is sharply crystal-clear and are currently overcoming your doubts to get there.


I know Ni dominant get this, but do Ne dominants experience this??


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge

Although you appreciate the great writers, musicians, directors and artists of our time you always envision different ways in which stories, songs, paintings, movies, etc. could have changed. Not to say they would be any good, but you think of the endless possibilities that these people could have decided to use in their craft, and just the thought of the different possibilities makes you smile inside.


----------



## nevermore

thegirlcandance said:


> I know Ni dominant get this, but do Ne dominants experience this??


Having a clear vision of how to get to point B just screams Pi to me, which is inferior for Pe doms.

I can't speak for them because I am not an Ne dom, but I experience nothing at _all _of the kind as an Ne aux...I can't plan my way to the end of the street without coming up with some new random idea and completely shifting gears. Someone with_ more_ Ne? I'd have to go with no.:laughing:


----------



## Aero

nevermore said:


> I can't speak for them because I am not an Ne dom, but I experience nothing at _all _of the kind as an Ne aux...I can't plan my way to the end of the street without coming up with some new random idea and completely shifting gears. Someone with_ more_ Ne? I'd have to go with no.:laughing:


Haha, me too. I agree completely on what you're saying, but the original statement was rather vague, and I think there are other ways to take it where it is true for Ne-types too (or instead?).

For example, I've known for years certain things I should be doing, but I just don't do them, largely out of lack of faith in myself or my abilities or social fears, etc. I think the social fears part is more of an F thing, from what I've seen. INTP apparently aren't as worried about what other people think of them overall.

So yeah, there are things I know I should be doing, ways I should be living life, but it's hard to overcome the doubts and do things MY way rather than the way of everyone else around me (sounds like Fe, but different, I believe). At first I was thinking this wouldn't apply so much to Ne-doms because a lot of this specific worry seems to be from Fi, but then I remembered how I was thinking before that a lot of the empathy and understanding feelings of others seems to be largely a combination including Ne (as Fi-Se types tend to appear more self-minded). So, I don't know either way.


----------



## nevermore

Aero said:


> Haha, me too. I agree completely on what you're saying, but the original statement was rather vague, and I think there are other ways to take it where it is true for Ne-types too (or instead?).
> 
> For example, I've known for years certain things I should be doing, but I just don't do them, largely out of lack of faith in myself or my abilities or social fears, etc. I think the social fears part is more of an F thing, from what I've seen. INTP apparently aren't as worried about what other people think of them overall.
> 
> So yeah, there are things I know I should be doing, ways I should be living life, but it's hard to overcome the doubts and do things MY way rather than the way of everyone else around me (sounds like Fe, but different, I believe). At first I was thinking this wouldn't apply so much to Ne-doms because a lot of this specific worry seems to be from Fi, but then I remembered how I was thinking before that a lot of the empathy and understanding feelings of others seems to be largely a combination including Ne (as Fi-Se types tend to appear more self-minded). So, I don't know either way.


Yeah, now you mention that the self doubt of Ne-types can be crippling. It's extremely open-ended and thinks "anything's possible"...even if it's an unpleasant possibility.

I am actually riddled by social fears, myself. I think a lot of INTP's are actually, as we tend not to have confidence with our inferiors (Fe is a lot more "socially minded" than Fi). I really relate to the "INFP" trait of reading 10 levels of subtext into every facial expression!:laughing: Not because F is prominent for me, but because it's weak. I tend to "over make up for it", if that makes any sense...


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge

I'll use a metaphor to try and explain my Ne when compared to Se, this could sound very cheesy btw, I just feel it works reasonably well. I feel it's like using a sniper rifle in battle when all the Se people in your squadron are using machine guns. From long range it's just unfair how you can see every single enemy on the whole field and everyone else is just firing blindly hoping to hit something. But as you get closer everyone with a machine gun is suddenly hitting every target they choose to in sequential order and your long ranged sniper rifle is useless because the aimer wasn't meant to be brought that close to the warzone.


----------



## Raichan

You know you're Ni dominant user when there are many times of which you envision first then over analyze.


----------



## Aero

NeedMoreKnowledge said:


> I'll use a metaphor to try and explain my Ne when compared to Se, this could sound very cheesy btw, I just feel it works reasonably well. I feel it's like using a sniper rifle in battle when all the Se people in your squadron are using machine guns. From long range it's just unfair how you can see every single enemy on the whole field and everyone else is just firing blindly hoping to hit something. But as you get closer everyone with a machine gun is suddenly hitting every target they choose to in sequential order and your long ranged sniper rifle is useless because the aimer wasn't meant to be brought that close to the warzone.


I always thought of it as more of a bird's eye view, while the others are more in the action and in first person. A sniper scope sounds more like Ni to me, too focused.

While I can see things from a detached, overview kind of way, somebody might hold something under my nose and I could miss it. The sight range is great but the detail is lacking, even within the area others see easily and consider obvious. The disadvantage of only seeing in first person on the other hand I think is fairly obvious.


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge

Aero said:


> I always thought of it as more of a bird's eye view, while the others are more in the action and in first person. A sniper scope sounds more like Ni to me, too focused.
> 
> While I can see things from a detached, overview kind of way, somebody might hold something under my nose and I could miss it. The sight range is great but the detail is lacking, even within the area others see easily and consider obvious. The disadvantage of only seeing in first person on the other hand I think is fairly obvious.


Yeah true, I guess that fits a little better, I was just trying to think of something with a good view from far away and a horrible view up close that just shows all the smaller details of the battle.


----------



## Ti Dominant

Well, I'm not an Ne Dominant, so I'll speak of Ne from an auxiliary perspective.
When grand realizations, full of deep insight, occur and it's just another day as an Intuitive.


----------



## bogdan

I think the Ne function can't stay focused for a long time, that's P at the and of an INTP or INFP, Ni, however can hang on a vision for a long, long .. time. Ni can be very spiritual, religious, while Ne with a Ti will often doubt any religion because it want's to understand why? and not how?
For an introvert to have a very good Ne means that you'll be more interested to change the world through ideas than through a direct action, opposed to an INTJ or INFJ who have Te and Fe, and will be more likely to command, or to impose a feeling based on a internal vision. Ni sometimes acts like a Si, Fi, it needs a special environment to be activated, while a Ne hasn't any problem in being activated in various environments. Ni needs time to create and to subconsciously merge stored pattern, while Ne is very fast and gives ideas almost immediately.
Yet, in some cases being dominant "N" really means just being very intuitive both externally and internally, because an INTJ can be very creative in linking random patterns, while an INTP can be very superstitious and trust his Ni. Plus, there are many auxiliary functions which makes the separation of Ni and Ne very difficult. (see the big difference between INFP and INTP)


----------



## nevermore

bogdan said:


> Ni can be very spiritual, religious, while Ne with a Ti will often doubt any religion because it want's to understand why? and not how?


I'm not so sure I follow. A couple of my friends are Christian INTJ's, but by and large INTJ's are stereotyped as atheists. Not that all of them are, of course, but I don't associate spirituality with them in particular (again, not to offend any INTJ's who consider themselves spiritual). Ni with Te is pretty different from Ni with Fe, just as Ti with Ne is pretty different from Ti with Se.


----------



## Toesklok

You know you're an Ni dominant when you've been accused of being a stoner twice...on the same day...by the same person.


----------



## Akrasiel

when rabbits and book cases directly relate to each other in your head.


----------



## Biliana

thegirlcandance said:


> I know Ni dominant get this, but do Ne dominants experience this??


I'm an ENFP and when I read that I was like psssshhhhhhhhhh. So maybe not?


----------



## electricky

caffeine_buff said:


> i'm not sure if this is purely Ni or if it's a function of Ni+Te:
> i find that when studying something, other than purely knowledge of the subject, i often find myself carrying on a parallel stream of analysis about the _nature _of the subject.
> take language for example: you can learn "the subject" by studying grammar rules and vocab.
> you can also learn the "nature of the subject" by thinking about the significance of SVO syntax prevalence, how english has an innate violence built into so many common expressions, the pattern of so-called gender neutral language and so on.
> does Ne treat this differently, anyone?


I think that where Ni backed up with Te does this as this sort of parallel processing, Ne backed up with Ti can do the same thing but by starting with not the whole study but with a sort of example, and then branch outward from there... like "What happens when I look at this example by studying the grammar rules? Oh, maybe I need to study the vocabulary more? Oh that's an interesting vocabulary word... seems kind of violent. An innate violence to this language?"



Toesklok said:


> You know you're an Ni dominant when you've been accused of being a stoner twice...on the same day...by the same person.


LOL... and I would add that you might be an Ne dominant when you've been accused of being drunk because you were wandering around and looking at everything while not being "fully there" and then rambling out some sort of hazy explanation when asked to actually _explain_ what you are doing.

Or that could be just me :crazy:

You know you might be an N dominant when this leads you to think that all the functions could be explained in terms of different drugs, or that you could tell the difference between an Ne and Ni dominant by whether they look more drunk or stoned, or..

You know you might be an Ne dominant when you notice that the original title is "you know you're..." and think that the "might be" is a necessary inclusion anyway so you leave it in


----------



## Elizabeth Anne Ross

Right on! When I saw this thread, my first thought was: "I could see that one coming!"


----------



## Donkey D Kong

When someone tells you a story about a football game and you somehow relate it to the birth of your cousin's cousin's friend's nephew's grandparent's nephew.


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

You know you're a Ni dominant when you know exactly what the following means;



> This is the part where the needle skips
> And the chorus plays like a sink that drips
> A syllable repeating, like a warning we're not heeding
> Until all is said and we noticed it
> When the wheels brace and the tires grip
> A map we've been misreading
> A defeat we're not conceding
> Until now
> There must be some other way out
> 
> Go all alone, 'cause I won't follow
> This isn't giving up no this is letting go
> Out with the old dreams I've borrowed
> The path I call from here on out will be my own
> A path to take me home
> 
> The wind died
> The whole world ceased to move
> Now so quiet
> Her beating heart became a boom
> We locked eyes
> For just a moment or two
> She asked, "why?"
> I said, "I don't know why, I just know."


----------



## feigned angst

You know you're a Ne/Ni dominant user when....

You suck dick for crack money 

*$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$*


----------



## electricky

^ You could be of the extraverted intuiting sort if you automatically wonder whether this is some sort of joke about "hidden implications" or you are just messing with the thread idea in general :wink:

---------

You could be of the extraverted intuiting sort if building a time machine is a totally practical ambition to have 

You could be of the introverted intuiting sort if you view the concept of the time machine as unnecessary because the nature of the universe itself is travelling forward in time (or something like that....probably some reason more in-depth than that, but that I don't have time to write out :tongue


----------



## Ubuntu

You like science fiction. Does that have anything to do with Ni?


----------



## GreenCoyote

nevermore said:


> It isn't just my thoughts; I've read them elsewhere. Several people on the forum said the INTP was the most inroverted type (not lifestyle-wise) on a thread about the subject, and I've seen people claiming this elsewhere as well. Supposedly, Judging functions are more extremely focused on their orientation than Perciving functions. Ti and Fi are _very _internal, and Te and Fe _very_ external, though they obviously have external elements as well. Because Ne and Se are just noticing abstract patterns/sensory details, they don't "engage" the external world as much as Je does, even though they are energized by it. Of course Ne and Se will pull you more outward than inward, but not to the degree that Je does, as they are more "passive". I and the other people claiming this could be wrong, but let me just say I have met almost no one more inward-focused than me, and I know several INJ's in rl. Mind you, I can't speak for all INP's. I could just be super spacey personally...


I just want to say that personally this makes so much sense to me. My dad is an INTP and we always say he is the most introverted.

Just to add to your point, if you have read anything Keirsey has written about functions and such, Intuition is said to represent introspective over observant(sensing) so even if you have extroverted intuition you still may seem more introverted because intuition deals with ideas and abstractions over reality.

sometimes we make the mistake in first thought of associating extroverted functions with appearing extroverted...



Nevermore, you writing this above post made so much click for me. so thank you.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor

You know you're an Ni dominant when you know that you can potentialy connect any nonmaterial entity to anything else.


----------



## error

feigned angst said:


> You know you're a Ne/Ni dominant user when....
> 
> You suck dick for crack money
> 
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$*


Oh, don't get me started on the problems I've had with sucking dick for crack money... For instance and in a slightly different context my theories on the disappearance of crack use have been dashed once again by a former colleague who turned out to be a figment of my imagination. And once again, I must change gears and make note that all this is just bits and pieces from my abandoned screen play, one that I felt was a little too abstract for the majority of movie goers and at the same time it managed more cliches than any other movie about crack smoking honey bees.

Wait, what was this post supposed to be referencing again? Anything? No? Yeah that's what I thought...

Who here also loves the ellipses?


----------



## nevermore

GreenCoyote said:


> I just want to say that personally this makes so much sense to me. My dad is an INTP and we always say he is the most introverted.
> 
> Just to add to your point, if you have read anything Keirsey has written about functions and such, Intuition is said to represent introspective over observant(sensing) so even if you have extroverted intuition you still may seem more introverted because intuition deals with ideas and abstractions over reality.
> 
> sometimes we make the mistake in first thought of associating extroverted functions with appearing extroverted...
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore, you writing this above post made so much click for me. so thank you.


No problem; glad to be of help.:happy:


----------



## electricky

Ubuntu said:


> You like science fiction. Does that have anything to do with Ni?


It might be slightly linkable to N, but not to Ni specifically. The future, experiments, adventures, gadgets, the weird and unexpected... what is there for an Ne user not to like?


----------



## bluenlgy

From my own experience, Ne is 90% of the time about the endless possibilities (the rest 10% is much like Ni, about find out the true origin of things so that future events can be predicted). 

Growing up in a communist country, at about age 10, the first time I got my hand on a copy of Hong-Kong-made movie and watched it, I was mesmerized and shocked. Mesmerized because the theme of the movie was so interesting and so different from the traditional communist propaganda ones that always praised the leadership and the party history; Shocked because I instantly had an intuition that movies like the one I watched, which gave me a feeling of being "full of life" and having a "soul," was an unmistakeable indication that there was a totally different world out there with exciting things I'd never heard or seen.

Next, I started to find out and learn everything about Hong Kong movies and the Hong Kong culture itself. And that led me to discover the Japanese culture and the western culture. During the process, I became addicted to Hong Kong popular music, Japanese anime, and western movies and literature. In my mind then, everything from the communist world became the ugly "old" thing that I must despise. This new experience made me hate school even more, because it was a place where communist ideology was still taught.

Like me, many of my peers (mostly SJ and SP) also liked things from Hong Kong and western world and disliked the movies and books produced in the communist culture, but I found one of the differences between me and most of them was not only was I way more enthusiastic about the new things from the outside world I also enjoyed the process of studying them and learning how to incorporate them into my life. For them, watching a western movie or listening to popular song was just a one time event with no significance whatsoever for their life and no implication that there must have been something wrong about the world they were living in.


----------



## yaintj

With Ni - In supermarket I check cans and packets to be sure of what I am buying for just to notice later that finally I picked up wrong kind of product.


----------



## willhite2

the fact that there is such debate over the different possible threads.... must be a symptom of intuitors.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

When you have a new insightful idea every single day.

You know you're Ni dominant when you are pretty sure you can manage to achieve many different goals just by focusing inward and rearranging your own mind. The idea of doing it also don't look unrealistic for you, because you're so focused on knowing yourself that everything that's inside your head looks like a table with random objects on it, which you can reorganize and move them from one place to another by your will.


----------



## greenkey

ElectricSparkle said:


> LOL... and I would add that you might be an Ne dominant when you've been accused of being drunk because you were wandering around and looking at everything while not being "fully there" and then rambling out some sort of hazy explanation when asked to actually _explain_ what you are doing.
> 
> Or that could be just me :crazy:


 
It's not just you....:tongue:


----------



## Jamie.Ether

When you think you could go easily undetected if you were secretly drunk or high, because people tend to think you act like you are [when you're not] anyway!


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Jamie.Ether said:


> When you think you could go easily undetected if you were secretly drunk or high, because people tend to think you act like you are [when you're not] anyway!


People always think that I'm high for some reason.


----------



## ukinfj

Ni-dom:
When you see starlings in the sky able to shift their patterns quickly and you think "ah, that's how society works" - not because people are sheep or anything like that, just that there must be something pretty imperceptible for starlings to be able to change direction so quickly, and that it is something imperceptible that creates such things as ideology and the crowd effect - you have discovered point x - the pivot to the dynamic you see around you. You think you know what point x is - you can sort of see it like a vague cloud and you have a sudden feeling of understanding. But it is difficult to make the cloud turn into something tangible enough to be able to actually share the ideas with others.


----------



## Muser

INTP - Ne

Even when the answer is obvious to others, you ask questions because there are hundreds of reasons why and ways that something _could_ actually have happened.


----------



## electricky

You know Ne/Ni dominance is likely when you get those days where all sorts of "ordinary" things appear to connect and collide together in an almost wonderous way, but to describe them doesn't come across well enough in words and you get either a confused look as a response, or worse yet, insistence on providing more _details_.


----------



## Mind Swirl

Axe said:


> When someone tells you a story about a football game and you somehow relate it to the birth of your cousin's cousin's friend's nephew's grandparent's nephew.


 The story of my life! 
I do this kind of thing constantly. A common phrase for me is "I know this doesn't relate to what we were discussing, but...." (though it does somehow relate in _my _mind)


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

When you find yourself drawing blueprints to a ship made from pool floaties during class.
When everyone thinks you're drunk but you really just act that way sober.


----------



## Donovan

i notice that class is the best place for me to activate my Ne (or is variation of N, who knows? i guess it just depends on how reliant you are on N, and not really ,"but what does your personal type model say you have to be?!"). i can usually finish my teachers sentence--or make comments that are "insightful" to my teachers, but i thought what i said was obvious and i was just asking/saying in order to clarify--having a notion that seems incredibly stupid, and when i ask it, it usually makes my teachers scrunch up their face (and then internally i'm like,"ah, 'bout to make an idiot of myself...") and say they're thinking, *but* it turns out i've just figured out a new way to work the math problem, or found a simpler/more streamline fashion in which to view the problem/information.


----------



## Homraigar

When you see a motorcyclist with a passenger and think of insects mating.

Ni? Or both?


----------



## CeeJae_Flippert

When you press on the door in the wrong place when trying to open it up, twice in a row!

Ne anyone!


----------



## Waiting

When you feel like your mind is filled with brilliance, utter GENIUS, yet the curse is that you cannot move it from that realm.

When you string together a framework of the most distant and "random"(they are not random) concepts, images, thoughts, objects, phrases... and you discover something INCREDIBLE something indescribable, something you desperately wish you could share, you NEED to share... but cannot. 

I could go on and one but it's kind of depressing that what I can get out is so vastly inferior to what I piece together in my mind.


----------



## Spades

(Related to above)
*Ni*: When everything clicks in a realization and you want to share it with the world, but that means trying to convert it to language...


----------



## Grumbler

> -You live in your head, literally.


Worst. After spend a long time in your head and you look the mirror your pupils are like two cannonballs. And, you stead like this, observing how your eyes are lazy to react with the light, and you think it is a quite interesting.

That is a Ni.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

Ne-dom

You predict something that will happen. When that happens, everyone else seems to be angry that you were right.

Also, is it just me or do a lot of these things apply to both types of N because I have related to quite a few Ni things.


----------



## Grunfur

CeresZal said:


> You walk to the store intending to buy a sandwich, but walk around in circles because you had been thinking about tomorrow's dinner instead.


That one is very much something I'd do.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion

Paranoid Android said:


> But Ne is externally focused.
> And I don't really agree.
> INJs, in my opinion, seem to be more internally focused than INPs.


Although Ne is externally focused, it is focused on what does not lie in direct vision. Bumping into things while actually seeing them but not processing their physical significance is a cause of concern for most dominant Ne folk, and a lack of Si.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion

mkeath said:


> Ne-dom
> 
> You predict something that will happen. When that happens, everyone else seems to be angry that you were right.
> 
> Also, is it just me or do a lot of these things apply to both types of N because I have related to quite a few Ni things.


LOL! I go through this all the time, but its mostly accidental. Sometimes when I assert any prediction to friends merely as a _joke_, it may occur more frequently than when I assert the prediction with a theory and attempt back it up.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

When you keep saying "we're going to get caught" and it turns out that you're right.


----------



## Inky

People say you look "lost."

When you're trying to pay attention to your surroundings and all the details, the more you try to really "see" things around you, the more everything seems unreal.

When trying to do the above is draining.

When someone asks you a question and you've learnt to answer them with only about 10% of what you're thinking because there's just too much stuff going on in your mind.

When someone asks you a question and you're sometimes momentarily stunned into silence because there's a mini-explosion of answers in your head and you can't choose!

When staring at clothes swaying in the wind makes you think of how sometimes people are like it - they think they're broadening their minds when really they're still pegged to the same point/justifying the same beliefs. And then you wonder if that's necessarily a bad thing. And then you think of how unfair it is that some words have bad connotations when its point is actually neutral. And then you're brought back to earth when your friend comments, "You look lost."

When reading the above leads you to think how so many things in this world seems to be cyclical in nature... leading you to more philosophical thoughts. Then you catch yourself and realise that you need to get breakfast.


----------



## electricky

penpaperaser said:


> People say you look "lost."


This is one I get pretty much all the time.


----------



## SereneMind

penpaperaser said:


> People say you look "lost."
> 
> When you're trying to pay attention to your surroundings and all the details, the more you try to really "see" things around you, the more everything seems unreal.
> 
> When trying to do the above is draining.
> 
> When someone asks you a question and you've learnt to answer them with only about 10% of what you're thinking because there's just too much stuff going on in your mind.
> 
> When someone asks you a question and you're sometimes momentarily stunned into silence because there's a mini-explosion of answers in your head and you can't choose!
> 
> When staring at clothes swaying in the wind makes you think of how sometimes people are like it - they think they're broadening their minds when really they're still pegged to the same point/justifying the same beliefs. And then you wonder if that's necessarily a bad thing. And then you think of how unfair it is that some words have bad connotations when its point is actually neutral. And then you're brought back to earth when your friend comments, "You look lost."
> 
> When reading the above leads you to think how so many things in this world seems to be cyclical in nature... leading you to more philosophical thoughts. Then you catch yourself and realise that you need to get breakfast.


A normal day in my life in a nutshell xD


----------



## Mind Swirl

penpaperaser said:


> When someone asks you a question and you're sometimes momentarily stunned into silence because there's a mini-explosion of answers in your head and you can't choose!


So true, though it bothers me how people can take this hesitation as being confused or indecisive. Unfortunately, they can't know what's going on in my mind unless they're a mind-reader.


----------



## VivianeScrooge

ne are more of an explotion of creativity
ni is more of a system that has already been thought years ago

ni is a plan for future ahead. that will gather as much as possible before it will be sure. sufficient and detailed, but still the bigger picture. it comes out most of the time a well sort plan but will eventually give another layer of future possiblities
ne you just look at things and you instantly capture an essence you can improve or make something out of it
big difference, same use. it will be for the welfare of others. people with strong intuition will always found away to improve other people.


----------



## Kharyzmatiq

CeresZal said:


> So now, this Ni user shall start first.
> -You know you're a Ni dominant user when you suddenly have a major visualisation about something you could be doing in the future.
> -You bump into walls because you're so busy in your thoughts.
> -You walk to the store intending to buy a sandwich, but walk around in circles because you had been thinking about tomorrow's dinner instead.
> -You live in your head, literally.
> 
> Okay, maybe it's just me but there should be other better examples. Other Ni/Ne examples, do add.


THANK YOU so much for saying this. I do all of these regularly, but the one that disturbs me most is your third. Especially when I'm cleaning. I'll go from my room to the utility room to obtain some item, but by the time I get there I've all but forgotten why I'm there because I'd been thinking about how cool it would be to have telekinesis. I seriously thought I was having memory loss problems, like I was getting old or something! Now I have a functional explanation for this behavior.


----------



## Kharyzmatiq

nevermore said:


> Yeah. Ji with auxillary Ne and Ni doms are superficially similar in this way, although our inner worlds are obviously different. INPs are actually supposed to be even MORE inwardly focused because we don't have a high Je to force us outward.


What's Ji? Judging is not a function, is it?


----------



## Kharyzmatiq

nevermore said:


> Yeah. Ji with auxillary Ne and Ni doms are superficially similar in this way, although our inner worlds are obviously different. INPs are actually supposed to be even MORE inwardly focused because we don't have a high Je to force us outward.


Nevermind, I get it. Ji refers to an introverted deciding function, as opposed to a percieving function. Sorry.


----------



## Kharyzmatiq

Paranoid Android said:


> But Ne is externally focused.
> And I don't really agree.
> INJs, in my opinion, seem to be more internally focused than INPs.


How do you figure that? nevermore's logic appeared sound to me.


----------



## Kharyzmatiq

Stolen said:


> When you can't get past Step #1 in direction manuels because after one sentence you're already too damn bored, so instead you skim and hope some important words pop out at you.
> 
> ....yet the philosophy textbook is seamless reading.


This is totally me. It seemed like a paradox in some science classes though. My Ni gave me excellent perception into scientific theories and I performed quite well on all the written tests. But sometimes when we'd do experiments, they would be so boring. I think it's because of the boring instructions.


----------



## Kharyzmatiq

When there are moments that you look at your hand, and you feel this explosion of wonder as if you've never seen your hand before.


----------



## Space Cat

Kharyzmatiq said:


> THANK YOU so much for saying this. I do all of these regularly, but the one that disturbs me most is your third. Especially when I'm cleaning. I'll go from my room to the utility room to obtain some item, but by the time I get there I've all but forgotten why I'm there because I'd been thinking about how cool it would be to have telekinesis. I seriously thought I was having memory loss problems, like I was getting old or something! Now I have a functional explanation for this behavior.


I said that cos it _actually_ happened to me.
True story. Was supposed to buy a sandwich. Was hungry. Thinking of what to eat for lunch. Went around the shop a couple of times, the people there started to look at me. I didn't notice them because i was in my head...
Went out not buying the sandwich in the end. x.x


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

when you look in a hidden meanings in everything and when pictures and books always have to have some deeper point


----------



## DJeter

You type the same the same thing twice in a row without noticing it.


----------



## Ogen

You know your an Ne Ni user when you discuss why a forum topic was made for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

When you can say "I told you so" almost every time something goes wrong.


----------



## FlatteringlyDerisive

I remember somewhere (not sure if on this thread or another, maybe other site) had one: 
"You know you're a Ni dominant if you are accused of being stoned multiple times" or something like that. Funny because I have actually been accused of being high by different people multiple times. They say I just seem like it. Perhaps Ni is the psychologically-natural marijuana. Brings a kind of conspiracy theory... Perhaps the government has banned marijuana because the particular substance "opens" peoples' minds to the point that they actually stop and think. Maybe the drug enhances particular aspects of perception that the government controls by disruption with alcohol. It would explain why alcohol is so popularized to the public as an appealing substance, abrupting intelligence with beer rage. Hmmm...

You know you're an Ni dominant when you imagine a dumb, irrelevant conspiracy theory that may be an excuse decoy to make advantage of something illegal.


----------



## AbioticPrime

You know you use much Ni when you find yourself visualizing scenarios or the future on fast forward; when you trailblaze the path towards a certain end and through this visualization realize what needs to be done/what you need to be weary about.

When you're able to remember and connect ideas based on their main points -- not by their quirks


----------



## quadrivium

When you hear "That's so true; I've never thought of it that way before" at least once a day.


----------



## Lunarprox

mm.. I read it somewhere and I pretty much could relate to it. You use your Ni (probably) when you get a vision of how something will turn out; say, your friend is on a bike and about to do a crazy stunt - in splitseconds you "simulate" (not sure if I should call it that), how it would turn out (the reason why I don't say "it could turn out" is because it'll easily get confused with Ne). Many NF/TJ friends describe it as a whispering voice, but see it as dots connecting to dots, it'll gradually develope as you age, so you might not notice it early 


Ni user: Hahaha, you crazy xD  D, HOLY SHIT DON'T DO IT. Se user: Relax man, it's cool BRAH.

BAAAAAAAAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*EXPLOSION*SPHOOOSHH... - There's a really good anology used by Nobleheart, can't find it though. Ne is like a wide hole of ideas and possibilites, while Ni rather focus on a few ideas digging deeper in contrary to wider... ? - correct me if I'm wrong, I want to know myself.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

FlatteringlyDerisive said:


> I remember somewhere (not sure if on this thread or another, maybe other site) had one:
> "You know you're a Ni dominant if you are accused of being stoned multiple times" or something like that. Funny because I have actually been accused of being high by different people multiple times. They say I just seem like it. Perhaps Ni is the psychologically-natural marijuana. Brings a kind of conspiracy theory... Perhaps the government has banned marijuana because the particular substance "opens" peoples' minds to the point that they actually stop and think. Maybe the drug enhances particular aspects of perception that the government controls by disruption with alcohol. It would explain why alcohol is so popularized to the public as an appealing substance, abrupting intelligence with beer rage. Hmmm...
> 
> You know you're an Ni dominant when you imagine a dumb, irrelevant conspiracy theory that may be an excuse decoy to make advantage of something illegal.


Funny, I posted yesterday on a thread about Ne that it is something like a function of people who have marijuana naturally planted in their brains. I see where you coming from, many Ni's I know simply... speak in such a nonsense and symbolic way that no one can understand it except for the person him/herself. But I like to think this is just unhealthy Ni. I myself value clearity and objectivity of speech very much (maybe my Te acting?).


----------



## Lunarprox

Pseudonimum said:


> Funny, I posted yesterday on a thread about Ne that it is something like a function of people who have marijuana naturally planted in their brains. I see where you coming from, many Ni's I know simply... speak in such a nonsense and symbolic way that no one can understand it except for the person him/herself. But I like to think this is just unhealthy Ni. I myself value clearity and objectivity of speech very much (maybe my Te acting?).


Hehe, it's you're Ni being backed up by Te I can relate


----------



## Rauder

You know you're a Ni-dominant when you have a insight that comes out of nowhere that could influence everything of a subject you've been thinking about.

When you understand more in symbols and analogies and sometimes they're hard to express.

When you are able to shut off completely from a situation with ease.


----------



## Rauder

*EDIT: *Double post accidentally caused by auto-saving.


----------



## Playful Proxy

You know you are a Ne user when:
- You pull out and look at your phone to check the time.....put it in your pocket and realize you don't remember the time you just checked.
- When something gets you excited, everything starts rushing around in your head at mad speeds (like an idea)
- When you have trouble accurately expressing your thoughts without introducing some form of added clarification within parenthesis. 
- When people do not accurately understand what you are even saying in the debate, but it makes perfect sense in your head...and you are winning...in your head


----------



## Veeg

La Li Lu Le Lo said:


> - You read the same thing 3 or 4 times in a row because you were thinking of other things while reading it.
> - You think about what you're doing, about events that happened in the past, and have a random song in your head all at the same time.


Haha, spot on.
I've stopped to think about it as well. How it's possible for me to have a dramatic song playing for my dramatic thoughts, and good for good etc. Start laughing at myself.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Krou said:


> I do these but I'm Ne aux...


joint the club
no seriously...this is often case for me as well: relating to Ni in many ways
i already noticed how similar they seem to be to what i do
also i recently posted one interesting description of function on INFP forum - and surprise...like me - most of INFPs were very in touch with Ni it seems aka they were mostly relating to Fi and Ni 
i think that we are a bit confused here about differences or it's that similar we will just always be confused all over again


----------



## ibage

When you go shopping with a specific item in mind but start planning your menu out for the week and buy much more than you intended. When you leave, you forgot what you came in for in the first place.

When you listen to music and have an idea pop into your head and run with it. When you finally come to, you find yourself on the last song of an album you weren't even listening to.

When you take a shower and try to remember if you already washed your hair or not because you were thinking about a movie you saw earlier that week. 

When you listen to a song and try to figure out what they're really singing about only to be completely let down when you find out it was all literal.

When you park your car and know you're straight when you can swear you look crooked.

When you've broken your small toe more than once crashing into the same damn wall.


----------



## nakkinaama

Svidrigailov said:


> When a conversation with another Ne-dom goes something like this:
> 
> T-Rex *> *Sun and Moon in the T-rex *> *Transforms into hybrid monster *> *Suddenly switches to looks *> *Back to T-rex, now it will be robotic *> *T-rex now has four legs, lazer cannons and can teleport *> *Could be used to destroy civilization, rob banks, explore space *> *Or could be used to threaten for profit *> *WHY NOT MANUFACTURE MORE AND BECOME AN ARMS DEALER? *> *THEN FIGURE OUT HOW TO GET THEM TO MAKE DRUGS AND START A DRUGS TRADE *> *OOOO, WHY NOT MAKE HOOKER REXES AND START A REX PROSTITUTION RING? *> *Suddenly booze is mentioned *> *BOOZE BUSINESS WITH REXES *> *Somehow, importation of males is suggested *> *YOU COULD RUN THE MALE SIDE OF PROSTITUTION *> *Argument over using the manwhores for war, or not *> *Corporation splits *> *T-REXES VS MANWHORES *> *I WILL DESTROY YOU AND ALL THAT YOU LOVE.


Heh, that reminds me of MSPaintadventures's webcomics!


----------



## Dark NiTe

Signify said:


> You know you are a Ne user when:
> - *You pull out and look at your phone to check the time.....put it in your pocket and realize you don't remember the time you just checked.*
> - When something gets you excited, everything starts rushing around in your head at mad speeds (like an idea)
> - *When you have trouble accurately expressing your thoughts without introducing some form of added clarification within parenthesis.*
> - When people do not accurately understand what you are even saying in the debate, but it makes perfect sense in your head...and you are winning...in your head


These are both very common for me, an Ni-dom. I'd say it has more to do with N>S usage.


----------



## Dark NiTe

Ni does its job again. A few weeks ago I started a second job because I've been working like less than ten hours a week at my normal job due to biblical slow spell this summer so far. I met one of those uber-extroverts that not only got on my nerves from the first second I met him (think "Planes, Trains & Automobiles, but throw in pathological lying), but I just had this odd feeling about him despite not being able to identify anything in particular about him that made me feel that way. He's the kind that won't shut the fuck up about things you know are an exaggeration but you don't say anything in hopes he gives up because you obviously don't care. Today he comes into work and asks for his last paycheck. He wouldn't give the manager his set of keys, until after five minutes of bitching, during which he tried laying a guilt trip on the manager for "costing him his job" - because he texted him "I guess you've quit?" after he walked out and wouldn't answer the phone for several hours (defrauding the company, why the F would you not come back for many hours or call somehow if you've supposedly "lost your phone?"), meanwhile he told him he owed him money for advertising around town during this time (we do this during the day if there's nothing better to do, they pay us cash after we're done). They start swearing at each other and the d-bag says "I'm going to find out where you live" and walked out the door. WRONG ANSWER. Cops were called.


----------



## Cellar Door

...when you know that how your intuition manifests itself has to do with how it works with your other functions. 

It has nothing to do with being unable to express yourself in words, being lost in thought, and forgetting what you're doing. Anyone and everyone experiences these things. If you're an ENTJ, you're not spacing out as much as you're getting 10x more done than everyone else. 

Being Ni/Ne dominate or aux is when it is your best quality by the way, everyone has Ne and Ni.


----------



## DomNapoleon

You know you are Ni, If
-You have great insights of what's going on in your environment;
-You can easily see the big picture of thing;
-You discard little big details when you are learning cause they don't seem 'useful'; 
-You can easily predict what is going to happen based in present happenings; 
-You are abstract, enjoy metaphors and look for meaningful interpretations of the things happening around you; 
-You are always looking for possibilities;
-You are always processing information and desire stimulation all the time; 
-You have more than 15 tabs open and still you think it's not enought *i want more* :tongue:


----------



## Rocketman15

For me having Ne as an auxilary, I get my ideas off other people and think of possibilities during a conversation and what they say leads me to think of something different and think of ideas based off what they are saying. Ni is more independent so they think of ideas and possibilities out of thin air without a conversation to stimulate it and Ni is much more active when alone. I dont think of ideas very well when Im just hanging out in my apartment and if I do it is because Im talking to people on the internet. Like I wouldnt have written this without coming on here and reading others ideas. Ne I think needs reassurance from the outside world while Ni is more confident in itself not needing other people to validate the ideas.


----------



## bookbutterfly

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> You know you are Ni, If
> -You have more than 15 tabs open and still you think it's not enought *i want more* :tongue:


I have twenty-eight tabs open now. WIN. ;D There is a reason I love Chrome. ;D

(In all seriousness, is that an Ni thing? I think it's a really intuitive thing, but for me personally, my tert-Ti demands that each of them be sorted in categories--so the first six are ones I will look at eventually, the last five or six are ones that require my attention now, et cetera. There's a method to the madness, promise.  But when I have a chat window open and someone's trying to chat with me and I don't notice until much later because I can only see the window icons...ACK. My Fe goes, "OH NOES! YOU'RE BEING RUDE! THAT'S SOCIALLY UNACCEPTABLE! APOLOGIZE THIS MOMENT OR WRITE A LENGTHY EMAIL TO YOUR POOR, UNFORTUNATE FRIEND WHO HAS TO DEAL WITH YOUR ANTICS!" ;D )


----------



## Cheeseumpuffs

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> -You have more than 15 tabs open and still you think it's not enought *i want more* :tongue:


15? Psh, child's play. I have well over 30, not to mention that whenever I do close tabs I save them which means my browser is currently saving 77 different tabs. Get on my level please. 

But yeah, N is fun function.


----------



## DomNapoleon

bookbutterfly said:


> I have twenty-eight tabs open now. WIN. ;D There is a reason I love Chrome. ;D


AHAHA I usually have more than 15.... but it depends on my moods :laughing:



bookbutterfly said:


> (In all seriousness, is that an Ni thing? I think it's a really intuitive thing, but for me personally, my tert-Ti demands that each of them be sorted in categories--so the first six are ones I will look at eventually, the last five or six are ones that require my attention now, et cetera. There's a method to the madness, promise.


I think it's N function... Not sure if Ni or Ne. The people I know with S dominant stay already confused with ONLY just 4 tabs open :tongue: *That's too much, close some!* *Ok...*


----------



## Cheeseumpuffs

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> I think it's N function... Not sure if Ni or Ne. The people I know with S dominant stay already confused with ONLY just 4 tabs open :tongue: *That's too much, close some!* *Ok...*


Yeah, to be honest I was a little confused when I saw the tab thing coming from an Ni, as I thought it was a primarily Ne thing. It would make sense as an N thing, then. My ISTP friend is more or less like that, too. He doesn't get confused but he never leaves tabs open because he "doesn't like the clutter."


----------



## bookbutterfly

Hahaha, I talked about this with my INTP friend. We were chatting and she said she only had two tabs open at the time, and I had about twenty...so even for her, I went a little overboard, haha. ;D I think she had said that she prefers to see the names of the tabs, and for me, it's just about the icons (which isn't always a good thing, considering I have about six tabs with same icon--Yahoo). I've tried cutting it down, but my tabs have become my to-do list (and my bookmarks are for other links--I DO have a system going, I promise!  ). But I guess that means I've definitely an intuitive, haha. 

ETA: As of writing the above, my tab number has gone down to twenty-two. I can barely see some text now. ;D


----------



## Cheeseumpuffs

bookbutterfly said:


> for me, it's just about the icons (which isn't always a good thing, considering I have about six tabs with same icon--Yahoo). I've tried cutting it down, but my tabs have become my to-do list (and my bookmarks are for other links--I DO have a system going, I promise!  ).


My system is actually a lot like this. I rely on the icons to know which tab is which (also by memory, which helps with multiple tabs of the same icon). My organization isn't so much a to-do list, though, it's just groupings of similar pages. I have my college research and info bunch, my wikipedia bunch (which is further sorted into groups of chemistry, philosophy, physics, and (for some reason) communism), my forums and such, and miscellaneous.

When other people see my browser they think the same thing as when they see my room - that it's just a jumble of crap that's completely impossible to navigate - but it really isn't. I know where everything is and if you can't find the obvious path on the floor then maybe you shouldn't try to come in here, dammit mom I'll clean my room when I want to. :tongue:


----------



## bookbutterfly

@_Cheeseumpuffs_: HAHAHA, I hear ya. It's the Ti, I swear. (I have groupings as well as to-do lists, too, hehe.) It's got it's own thing going, but no one else understands it. My ISTP dad's office is just like that, too--there is a method to the madness, apparently, but I just see random, messy stackings of his paperwork or mail or whatever. But when my mom comes in and cleans, I guess his whole system gets messed up and he just does it all over again. ;D


----------



## Flatlander

bookbutterfly said:


> I have twenty-eight tabs open now. WIN. ;D There is a reason I love Chrome. ;D
> 
> In all seriousness, is that an Ni thing?


This could be the case with any type, depending on why all the tabs are open.


----------



## Masterboy

bookbutterfly said:


> Hahaha, I talked about this with my INTP friend. We were chatting and she said she only had two tabs open at the time, and I had about twenty...so even for her, I went a little overboard, haha. ;D I think she had said that she prefers to see the names of the tabs, and for me, it's just about the icons (which isn't always a good thing, considering I have about six tabs with same icon--Yahoo). I've tried cutting it down, but my tabs have become my to-do list (and my bookmarks are for other links--I DO have a system going, I promise!  ). But I guess that means I've definitely an intuitive, haha.
> 
> ETA: As of writing the above, my tab number has gone down to twenty-two. I can barely see some text now. ;D


LOL. That's nothing  Try having 2-4 multiple windows open each with 28 tabs! I like to keep tabs on my tabs (pun intended) and not close windows for ease of reference.


----------



## Gosone

> When you listen to music and have an idea pop into your head and run with it. When you finally come to, you find yourself on the last song of an album you weren't even listening to.
> 
> When you take a shower and try to remember if you already washed your hair or not because you were thinking about a movie you saw earlier that week.


That's exactly me. The shower thing just happened earlier today. I had to sniff my hair to check the smell of shampoo. There was a shampoo smell but I thought what if that's just a scent left from yesterday.


----------



## Emerson

You know you're Ni dominant when you don't know you're Ni dominant.


----------



## Setsuna

Emerson said:


> You know you're Ni dominant when you don't know you're Ni dominant.


Then I'm certainly an Ni dominant. ^^ 
I know that I'm an Ni user because by the end of a first date, I've already decided whether or not things are going to work out with the person in question, and if they are I've already mapped out how many children we're going to have, what kind of a house we're going to live in and what kind of cake I'm going to make on our anniversary. :blushed:
I know that I'm an Fe user because I keep these impressions the heck to myself. 
:tongue:


----------



## Anonynony

When your parenthesis have parentheses.


----------



## ibage

When you're hit with the sudden realization that the universe is so massively large and expansive, all life on the planet could end suddenly one day and the rest of existence wouldn't skip a beat.

Also, when you have one of these realizations and toss it in the list of things that don't surprise you much.


----------



## TheWildOne

... when Douglas Adams' ramblings are dear to your heart.


----------



## electricky

Cellar Door said:


> It has nothing to do with being unable to express yourself in words, being lost in thought, and forgetting what you're doing. Anyone and everyone experiences these things.


I'd say it has _little_ to do with these things (because any type can experience these things for various reasons). Still, it's funny to see knowing Ne/Ni dominance almost only through those type of things, because...



> Being Ni/Ne dominate or aux is when it is your best quality by the way, everyone has Ne and Ni.


YES.


...And you know you're an N dominant when you _know_ you're an N dominant. The evidence and the rationalizations are just a game to fuel the knowing that will still persist above all else :wink:


----------



## MooseAndSquirrel

ibage said:


> When you're hit with the sudden realization that the universe is so massively large and expansive, all life on the planet could end suddenly one day and the rest of existence wouldn't skip a beat.
> 
> Also, when you have one of these realizations and toss it in the list of things that don't surprise you much.


You couldn't be more INFJ if you tried ibage :wink:, but this is SO true!


----------



## featherfall

You know you're a Ne user when you present some project ideas to your boss and he says: "Those are great ideas, but the first five are completely impractical."

(The others were only _somewhat_ impractical.)


----------



## Zmp

audrey551 said:


> I wonder...I always test as an INFP on those silly dichotomies-based Internet tests, but I do think that Ne might be my dominant function, that would make me ENFP person. But the descriptions for ENFP seem silly as well.
> 
> For example, you're supposed to be all outgoing, party animal with a positive outlook (which seems like crap) because you're looking for new input or whatever, but Internet could do the trick just as well (looking for new ideas, ways to connecthem etc..), you don't need to be obnoxiously extroverted, scattered or 'adventurous' to be Ne dom. Or do you? It sort of strikes me as a thing that could very well go on in your head, you can get so much juice just walking around for an hour or so, looking at people and making up all sorts of weird stories, connecting the dots or what have you.
> 
> My point is, people don't necessarily have to see you or think of you as extroverted, and you can still have Ne as you dom...Right?
> 
> I could be totally off track, though.


It might help you to know that ENFPs are considered the most introverted extravert


----------



## itsme45

ibage said:


> When you're hit with the sudden realization that the universe is so massively large and expansive, all life on the planet could end suddenly one day and the rest of existence wouldn't skip a beat.
> 
> Also, when you have one of these realizations and toss it in the list of things that don't surprise you much.


Mine is more like... the universe is so awesomely expansive, we don't even know what it really is, matter, time, the universe itself. How come it's even here in existence. I like these kinds of realizations.

Also. I didn't read all 5 pages yet but I relate to some of the things listed. I really think it's just emphasis differences between S and N types......

One thing I *don't* relate to is bumping into walls/objects. I never do that, not even when reflecting about something  the sense of space and background objects just doesn't turn off  even though my focus is elsewhere.


----------



## ibage

itsme45 said:


> One thing I *don't* relate to is bumping into walls/objects. I never do that, not even when reflecting about something  the sense of space and background objects just doesn't turn off  even though my focus is elsewhere.


I personally find the N thing with running into walls and objects annoying. I can't speak for everyone but no, I don't bump into walls or objects. Normally the walls have a tendency to bump into me.


----------



## itsme45

ibage said:


> I personally find the N thing with running into walls and objects annoying. I can't speak for everyone but no, I don't bump into walls or objects. Normally the walls have a tendency to bump into me.


Lol. Well it seems, walls like me as they don't do this mean thing to me


----------



## MooseAndSquirrel

itsme45 said:


> Mine is more like... the universe is so awesomely expansive, we don't even know what it really is, matter, time, the universe itself. How come it's even here in existence. I like these kinds of realizations.
> 
> Also. I didn't read all 5 pages yet but I relate to some of the things listed. I really think it's just emphasis differences between S and N types......
> 
> *One thing I *don't* relate to is bumping into walls/objects. I never do that, not even when reflecting about something  the sense of space and background objects just doesn't turn off  even though my focus is elsewhere.*


So glad you wrote that and good to see a fellow INFJ (@ibage ) chime in as well. I've never had that particular experience and was surprised to see it plagues so many Ns :shocked: .


----------



## Ellis Bell

ibage said:


> I personally find the N thing with running into walls and objects annoying. I can't speak for everyone but no, I don't bump into walls or objects. Normally the walls have a tendency to bump into me.


You mean I'm not the only one? I thought the walls had it in for me or something, geesh.


----------



## ibage

MooseAndSquirrel said:


> So glad you wrote that and good to see a fellow INFJ (@ibage ) chime in as well. I've never had that particular experience and was surprised to see it plagues so many Ns :shocked: .


I've never had issues bumping into walls really. I do tend to trip over static objects and I step on my cats more often then I'd like to admit but that's their fault. I'll also bump into curbs a lot while driving as well.


----------



## MyNameIsTooLon

When you find out there are mathetical equations for all the things you've been thinking about.


----------



## Laguna

When you meant to click on this thread like four times- but kept getting distracted. Okay, I'm finally here and I .....


----------



## TranceMan

You know you're an Ni when you'd rather be having conversations with yourself silently than vocally with other people.


----------



## DomNapoleon

You are Ni user when you look for meaningful messages in the things that are around you.


----------



## Brooklaughs

Ne = ADHD


----------



## Ellis Bell

Well not Ne dom, but this might be a Ne thing, I don't know. I have this thing where I can be attracted to multiple men at one time. I don't really have a "type," either. I once thought I wasn't being picky enough, but because I make connections with so few people, now I think I'm just keeping my options open so that when I do make a connection with someone, I at least have an attraction to that person, even if I'm not in love right away.


----------



## Ellis Bell

Rocketman15 said:


> For me having Ne as an auxilary, I get my ideas off other people and think of possibilities during a conversation and what they say leads me to think of something different and think of ideas based off what they are saying. Ni is more independent so they think of ideas and possibilities out of thin air without a conversation to stimulate it and Ni is much more active when alone. I dont think of ideas very well when Im just hanging out in my apartment and if I do it is because Im talking to people on the internet. Like I wouldnt have written this without coming on here and reading others ideas. Ne I think needs reassurance from the outside world while Ni is more confident in itself not needing other people to validate the ideas.


I do this too. 

I know I'm a Ne user when off the top of my head I can come up with about 5 possible solutions to a problem and then shoot them off to my coworkers... and then my coworkers ignore them because they think the ideas are crazy and totally not related to the issue, when really the issue is much greater than what they think it is. But I'm usually right. You know you're a Ne user too when you unconsciously use run-on sentences.


----------



## hauntology

You know you're NE-Dom when...

So. Many. Ideas!
You're talking with a friend and you bump into something
"Umm... Where did THAT come from?"


----------



## princessJAY

Ne-dom... when details don't matter. To a frightening degree. Sometimes I wonder if I have early on-set Alzheimer's..

When the idea of being locked into something forever sounds like hell -- a particular location, mind-set, religion, schedule, possessions, anything that can be categorized as "roots".

I'd rather buy a car than a house, any number of plane tickets than a timeshare in a particular vacation spot. The world is big and I must see as much of it as I can. The future is full of potential; the past is a place we can never re-visit, and I rarely look back with regret.


----------



## Sapphyreopal5

You find yourself often saying things such as:
"I knew this was gonna happen"
"I could've told you that was going to happen"
"Sigh, why am I not surprised?"


----------



## Ellis Bell

Sapphyreopal5 said:


> You find yourself often saying things such as:
> "I knew this was gonna happen"
> "I could've told you that was going to happen"
> "Sigh, why am I not surprised?"


Even I say this, but it's because I've observed patterns of behavior or processes that are going to lead to inevitable conclusions.


----------



## amsylisa

When you walk into a bathroom stall and are thinking about the crazy and awesome ways that people interact with each other by writing on the walls, throwing insults, expressing love, and displaying ignorance and then sit down.... to realize there must have been pee on the seat. And then you begin to hate the lack of decency and respect most people have.


----------



## Pixie777ca

Ne dominant when you can't decide on which alarm clock to purchase because you're thinking of all the different and endless possibilities that each alarm clock can provide for you. ^_^ 

Still haven't chosen the alarm clock yet due to this. It's driving my roommate insane. XD


----------



## itarille

Yikes, I have that problem right now as well. >.<



Pixie777ca said:


> Ne dominant when you can't decide on which alarm clock to purchase because you're thinking of all the different and endless possibilities that each alarm clock can provide for you. ^_^
> 
> Still haven't chosen the alarm clock yet due to this. It's driving my roommate insane. XD


----------



## Pixie777ca

itarille said:


> Yikes, I have that problem right now as well. >.<


Glad to know I'm not the only one! roud:


----------



## Remaining Light

Maybe if your mind does this...if you are Ne:


----------



## Lunarprox

Remaining Light said:


> Maybe if your mind does this...if you are Ne:


That's kind of how it sounds when I wake up in the middle of the night.


----------



## Remaining Light

really? hmm.. interesting. Why when you wake up in the middle of the night?

You use alot of Ni right? Ni is very interesting. I get it alot too. But according to Myers Briggs, Introverted Intuition is a shadow function for me. I'm not sure about what I think about that. When shadow comes to mind, maybe Ni emerges during the very hard times in my life- as a sign of hope and an attempt to bring healing.


----------



## Lunarprox

Remaining Light said:


> really? hmm.. interesting. Why when you wake up in the middle of the night?
> 
> You use alot of Ni right? Ni is very interesting. I get it alot too. But according to Myers Briggs, Introverted Intuition is a shadow function for me. I'm not sure about what I think about that. When shadow comes to mind, maybe Ni emerges during the very hard times in my life- as a sign of hope and an attempt to bring healing.


Yes. Ni works effortlessly, almost subconsciously when I'm awake. I hunch that when the brain falls into a low state of brain activity, (usually when you start to produce theta and delta waves), the subconscious begins to appear louder. I have problems with sleeping because once I produce theta, (about when I go to bed), the voices and images appear very loud and vivid. 

I remember having slept on some physics equation. I woke up later that night because I was talking to myself. The first thing that I had in mind was the equation and loads of numbers. I don't know if this's common with Ni-doms. I do this all the time. Kind of creepy


----------



## Cross

Lunarprox said:


> Yes. Ni works effortlessly, almost subconsciously when I'm awake. I hunch that when the brain falls into a low state of brain activity, (usually when you start to produce theta and delta waves), the subconscious begins to appear louder. I have problems with sleeping because once I produce theta, (about when I go to bed), the voices and images appear very loud and vivid.
> 
> I remember having slept on some physics equation. I woke up later that night because I was talking to myself. The first thing that I had in mind was the equation and loads of numbers. I don't know if this's common with Ni-doms. I do this all the time. Kind of creepy


This reminds me of the time I got sleep paralysis after waking up from an nightmare... The adjustment phase the body goes through is pretty different. I get reports from my brother about sleep talking too... 

Ni is effortless indeed, it's almost natural infact; and everything else is less natural in my experience.


----------



## Sapphyreopal5

Lunarprox said:


> Yes. Ni works effortlessly, almost subconsciously when I'm awake. I hunch that when the brain falls into a low state of brain activity, (usually when you start to produce theta and delta waves), the subconscious begins to appear louder. I have problems with sleeping because once I produce theta, (about when I go to bed), the voices and images appear very loud and vivid.
> 
> I remember having slept on some physics equation. I woke up later that night because I was talking to myself. The first thing that I had in mind was the equation and loads of numbers. I don't know if this's common with Ni-doms. I do this all the time. Kind of creepy


I too experience this often, especially if I am having a hard time figuring out something. Whenever I am thinking about a problem or an idea I can't quite get at that moment, I'll be either on the verge of falling asleep (and then say AH HA! That's what it is!) or I will fall asleep one night on it and then when I wake up I'll suddenly "get it". Perhaps this is why some of my best ideas and understandings occur late at night.

I remember one example of this that happened several months back. When I was a sophomore in high school several years ago (I am going to be 22 in a few weeks), I was going through a really tough time (was actually suicidal and as a result was in the social worker's office a lot). I almost had flunked geometry class. For some reason, I went to bed one night several months back, thinking about trigonometry (was considering taking a college class on it, due to me thinking it was a requirement [but isn't]). Oddly enough, I suddenly realized how to find sine, cosine, and tangent via division. I have never been exposed to that material before then, due to my having been out of class when my geometry teacher went over it. It was so strange!


----------



## Animal

Your friends call you to ask for your 'psychic input' on their personal situation


----------



## Mr. Objectivity

When you take the Myers Briggs test and it tells you that you are, cos none of us knew before that. And even with that some people still don't know so they annoyingly use I/E_*X*_T/FJ/P.


----------



## Violator Rose

You know you're Ne dominant when you start off by opening your laptop to do homework and then, only 10 minutes later, find yourself watching YouTube videos of kittens meowing.


----------



## xSly

When seeking abstract meaning behind life has become the crux of your corruption.


----------



## Laguna

Ne- open, accepting of change, non-commital, spacey
Ni- fixated, creating of one possibility, objectifying, ruminating


----------



## Tranquility

You know your an Ni dominant user when you don't approach some people because of what you think will happen, then do it anyway, then what you thought would happen happens, fortifying your desire to not approach those people.

You know your an Ne dominant user when you don't approach some people because of what might happen, then become lost in thought thinking of the multiple ways the interaction could go, then by the time you decide to approach them, they've left.

Oh, love the signature, Violator Rose.


----------



## Kizuna

Ni - when you have X-ray vision

Ne - when you have rainbow glasses on ^^


----------



## Serpent

InterrogativeLlamas said:


> You know your an Ni dominant user when you don't approach some people because of what you think will happen, then do it anyway, then what you thought would happen happens, fortifying your desire to not approach those people.
> *
> You know your an Ne dominant user when you don't approach some people because of what might happen, then become lost in thought thinking of the multiple ways the interaction could go, then by the time you decide to approach them, they've left.*
> 
> Oh, love the signature, Violator Rose.


This always happens on Facebook... with my crush.

Also, you know you're an Ne/Ni dominant user when your ESTP friend points out that there's an ear-bud stuck inside your ear. With an astonished expression, you realize that it's the same ear-bud you thought you had misplaced a couple of days ago. Your friend laughs out loud in disbelief.

You know you're an Ne/Ni dominant user when you prance around the room screaming, "Where the hell are my spectacles! Help! I've lost them!", and then someone tells you that you're wearing them.


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

when you are sitting in bus with headphones in your ears and still you lose track which song was going on!


----------



## sinshred

Ni - When you almost always invincible on the football bet!


----------



## TheSeer91

you go to the toilet and it takes 30 seconds to realize that your pissing in the sink (im very tall) lol


----------



## mproof

Ne: When in a science class, the teacher mention some things that launches trains of thought which includes things you could do and other random stuff.... And then you realized you somehow missed the class.


----------



## convertedbystander

You're diagnosed with primarily inattentive ADHD (NE)


----------



## Word Dispenser

convertedbystander said:


> You're diagnosed with primarily inattentive ADHD (NE)


And take medication for it. ._.


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby

You know you're an Ni user when you realise that no one will ever be quite as imaginative or visionary as you.
You know you're an Ne user when you turn into Iron Man or Mickey Mouse


----------



## amelie100

When you leave the house to pick up your brother from football practice, and 15 mins later you suddenly realise that you've been driving to work which is in the exact opposite direction of where you were supposed to be going.

When you read a full page of a book only to realise you didn’t read anything on that page – you were actually thinking about something else. You go to re-read the page and the exact same thing happens.

When you say ‘just let me think about that one’ and you go completely blank and wait for the answer to come to you. 

When you’re so deep in thought that you don’t realise you’ve positioned yourself in a really awkward way for hours - until the next day when your muscles are strained.

When you have a test the next day, you manage to revise your notes while you’re asleep.


----------



## Fern

Laguna said:


> Ne- open, accepting of change, non-commital, spacey
> Ni- fixated, creating of one possibility, objectifying, ruminating


...Huh...

In accordance with that definition, Ni fits me seamlessly...

What is life.


----------



## ElefuntheElephant

People ask you what you're laughing about, and you reply with something like "I never really got trees until now. Its so funny."


----------



## Laguna

from cognitiveprocesses dot com

Ne

Extraverted iNtuiting involves noticing hidden meanings and interpreting them, often entertaining a wealth of possible interpretations from just one idea or interpreting what someone's behavior really means.


----------



## AlbaSaab

I don't know if it's already been mentioned, as I only got to page 2, but from page 1, the topic went off on to a tangent. So, you know you're an 'N' when you can't keep to the topic for a millisecond,


----------



## Castle

you probably an Ne and your watching a scientific documentary about the sun in school and your mind wanders to how maybe the sun is really an awesome secret base that you can fly into and suddenly your surrounded by people who are having a party that have been celebrating ever since the creation of the sun and the party gets bigger and bigger until it explodes and spreads the party fun through out the entire solar system...then you notice in about 30 mintues till lunch time back on earth so you have to say goodbye and resume trying to pay attention in class but all you can think about is the party you just enjoyed and the ways you could have at more fun!


----------



## TuesdaysChild

When you lay awake all night thinking about all the intricacies of Ne vs. Ni with your madness finally culminating into an Adobe Illustrator rendering of what you've come up with so far....


----------



## AlbaSaab

DonutsGalacticos said:


> damn peter pan
> 
> 
> 
> i totally feel it, for me it's exactly the same, you deserve my thanks.


If it wasn't for these forums and learning about MBTI, I would have kept questioning my sanity, lol. I still do, but now I know it's just a matter of thinking differently. I bet I've messed up this post.


----------



## pianodog

When looking at a seemingly boring scene of a bush on top of a sloping hill above a road makes you imagine George Bush which makes you think of the road below as the 'normal people' who are stomped on by the ones in power with the media (a car driving by) running all over the public, not caring about a soul, and will do anything for a story, which then makes you think about the soul and how it is attached to our bodies, then I think about working out, and how when I do I need to eat a good protein dense meal afterward, then I think about food, specifically Thai or Indian food. Ne lol


----------



## Noodler

When you spend so long in the queue at the supermarket trying to figure out the best way to be quick about packing your shopping and paying so as not to inconvenience the people in the queue behind you that you don't realise it's your turn and end up in a flap because you haven't actually acted on any of your ideas, and you end up delaying people anyway.


----------



## Kizuna

When you can't keep a straight face when having conversations with office clerks, because they seem to repeat whole paragraphs of text learned by heart and you find it so very hilarious xD You start imagining them in different settings and doing funny things xD


----------



## MNiS

Miya said:


> When you can't keep a straight face when having conversations with office clerks, because they seem to repeat whole paragraphs of text learned by heart and you find it so very hilarious xD You start imagining them in different settings and doing funny things xD


That is for sure Ni. 

Um for Ne... when you're doing something boring then a random thought pops into your head from the other night that you thought was funny. This not only improves your mood but what you thought was simply funny a few nights ago you find to be hysterical now and are now fighting to urge to plaster a stupid grin on your face or laugh for seemingly no reason in public.

Thank god for smartphones. When I feel this coming on, I usually start staring at my phone.


----------



## Anon317

when you carry out an argument with someone in your head and end up wrong or denied .. you get a little mad and sore at the real person for something they didn't actually do :/
(and now m going to hate you all for thinking this is stupid )


----------



## gracie1030

-You could't describe a criminal to the police to save your life.
-Your sense of humor is kinda warped.
-When people think you're laughing about something to do in the situation you're in, but you're actually laughing about how ridiculous it would be if the world was taken over by llamas. 
-When you couldn't care less about how many people were at the party and all of their names and where they go to school when your ESFJ mother asks.
-When you take a moment to realize how big the universe is and start to question your entire existence (might just be Ni).
-When a certain song reminds you of a frog.
-When people think you're strange. 

But really, I love being an Ni dom.


----------



## KateMarie999

MNiS said:


> That is for sure Ni.
> 
> Um for Ne... when you're doing something boring then a random thought pops into your head from the other night that you thought was funny. This not only improves your mood but what you thought was simply funny a few nights ago you find to be hysterical now and are now fighting to urge to plaster a stupid grin on your face or laugh for seemingly no reason in public.
> 
> Thank god for smartphones. When I feel this coming on, I usually start staring at my phone.


This happens to me every single day at work without fail. I need a less boring job.


----------



## gracie1030

Oooh I have one! So my mom was talking about how cars are made with headlights and a license plate in the middle to make them have human-like characteristics so they seem more attractive (that's why people call their cars their babies), and then I said "that car looks like Adam Levine," because it seriously did in some odd way and my mom gave me the weirdest look. I spent the remainder of the car ride watching the different cars and thinking about what they would be like as people. Most of the cars looked pretty angry, but it was very entertaining. I think it sums up Ni pretty well. xD

I was also in P.E. class and we were playing flag football. I was really lost in my Ni that day, and I couldn't have cared less. I didn't notice I was standing with the yellow team, everyone was wearing a yellow jersey but me. Then the teacher said, "You're on the wrong team. This is the _yellow_ team, and you're on the _red_ team. Everyone is wearing a yellow jersey but you." like I was three years old, and I was super frickin annoyed and embarrassed. :bored:

Here are some more for Ni:
-You can bs your way through any essay no problem
-You try to imagine infinity and you start to panic
-When you are trying to imagine infinity, you imagine all the stars in the universe multiplied by all the stars in the universe multiplied by every possible scenario in alternate realities, such as a butterfly landing on a piece of grass in one reality and on a different piece of grass in a different reality and you hear your friend say, "Hello? Are you high?" 
-You are acutely aware of the time you are living in in comparison to past decades and the way it fits into the universe.
-Your sentences seem to be too long a lot of the time. 
-Sometimes you look into the mirror and you look foreign, lost, and you find it strange that you have a face. (This might just be me..)
-You feel like you're pulling things out of hot air a lot of the time.
-You're having way too much fun making this post.
-Sometimes you can come off as a control freak, because you have such a clear vision of the future that you think other people will mess it up. 
-It annoys you to no end when people over-simplify things.
-You realize that everything is connected.

Am I making too many assumptions? I hope not.


----------



## MightyLizardKing

gracie1030 said:


> -When you couldn't care less about how many people were at the party and all of their names and where they go to school when your ESFJ mother asks.


This is nothing but true. Included in that would be your ESFJ mother asking "how was your day" and getting annoyed because you don't remember enough of it to say anything.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

Just: "Ah! That's it!"


----------



## TruthDismantled

You stop people halfway through their sentence because you know where they're going with it and it's not going to make sense. (Ne)

Your jokes are pretty abstract, drawing from many random things. You incorporate something you heard in a TV show 30 minutes ago with the current scene in your use of humor. (Ne)

You make it easier for people to explain things because you know exactly what they're trying to say and cut it down from 100 words to 20 words. (Intuition)

You look at someone and get a sense of the experiences they've been through, what they're like, what job they have, etc. (Intuition)

You can be doing something completely unrelated and suddenly have an epiphany, realizing what your friend meant when he said something or the cause of some ongoing problem. (Ni)

You watch a crime show and end up accusing almost every character of being the criminal at some point because you've found a way to argue why each character would commit the crime. (Ne)

You watch a crime show and just know who the criminal is from the beginning. (Ni)


----------



## MightyLizardKing

TruthDismantled said:


> You stop people halfway through their sentence because you know where they're going with it and it's not going to make sense. (Ne)


Hahaha, my coach use to get so mad at me. I'd nod halfway through his instructions an he'd go "why are you nodding, you don't know what I'm gonna say"

to which I'd reply "you're gonna say X" and then he'd be half amused half annoyed because I nailed it.


Also, you know you're an NP when you unironically start a conversation with, "so, I started believing in ghosts again"


----------



## KCfox

Ni and Ne are very different albeit both being intuition.

You know you are Ni when you intuit what is relevant to your task. You know you are Ni when you are humoured by ironic connections.
You know you are Ne when you intuit what is relevant in your environment. You know you are Ne when you are humoured by oxymorons.

Ni: eureka! Missing piece forms this pattern! I may even be able to predict the outcome!
Ne: whoa! Breakdancing cat! Unreal - hey imagine a breakdancing wizard! (And I just Ne'd to come up with this - to add: Ni is likely going to be amused that "Ne'd" look like "need" here, Ni may also be very fascinated at times by how car registration plates form relevant words but Ne will be more interested in how it can "make" numbers can form irrelevant words on certain calculators etc)

Ne goes down well in product brainstorming, it's a very creative function.
Ni is what Ne users need to work with because Ne goes idea to idea faster (think Einstein or character designers in the game/animation business) and Ni selects what is best of what Ne made and basically executes it (though if we are talking physical application then tertiary/inferior Ni will get things done better often because then Se dom/aux will better get the practical end done).

Ni is relevant pattern seeking.
Ne seeks for ironic patterns that just happen to click and amaze.

We all do both, but Ni preference makes the Ni more on task backed by the relevant present Se information and Ne preference gets distracted by random thoughts on connections built upon a storehouse of inner sensory experiences that aren't relevant to the present task at hand.
So it's pretty obvious whether you're Ni or Ne.

Ni - relevancy to an idea/task/cause (improving, producing, idea deductive) vs Ne - making ideas relevant to making existing sensations hold a more interesting density of interconnection (brainstorming, imagining, idea inductive).


----------



## ElephantsHead

When the most ordinary and mundane things turn into complex extended metaphors for something way more meaningful, like, I don't know, life.


----------



## Afterburner

Juggernaut said:


> When you snap back into reality for about a second and realize you're alive.


This, often. I don't know if it's an N thing, but when I'm thinking or cconcentrating, everything ununrelated to the object of focus disappears. Then I almost "jump" when I take a break or finish, realizing I'm in a public place, and in a physical place at all. It's a little startling.

Sort of reminds me of short episodes of near total detachment from my body that I used to get when I was younger. Maybe this is something for the psychology subforum...


----------



## applechan53

When everyone around you is engaged in conversation and you slowly start to "remove yourself" so you can focus on your latest theories instead...


----------



## S_A_K_I_B

When you important/main thoughts come in images


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

ElephantsHead said:


> When the most ordinary and mundane things turn into complex extended metaphors for something way more meaningful, like, I don't know, life.


That happens to me so many times... People think I'm crazy because I often start watching a simple object and stay focused on it for a long time, just turning a random things between my hands, thinking...

And I'm like:










And people look at you like this:


----------



## BlabbermouthZ

gracie1030 said:


> Oooh I have one! So my mom was talking about how cars are made with headlights and a license plate in the middle to make them have human-like characteristics so they seem more attractive (that's why people call their cars their babies), and then I said "that car looks like Adam Levine," because it seriously did in some odd way and my mom gave me the weirdest look. I spent the remainder of the car ride watching the different cars and thinking about what they would be like as people. Most of the cars looked pretty angry, but it was very entertaining. I think it sums up Ni pretty well. xD
> 
> I was also in P.E. class and we were playing flag football. I was really lost in my Ni that day, and I couldn't have cared less. I didn't notice I was standing with the yellow team, everyone was wearing a yellow jersey but me. Then the teacher said, "You're on the wrong team. This is the _yellow_ team, and you're on the _red_ team. Everyone is wearing a yellow jersey but you." like I was three years old, and I was super frickin annoyed and embarrassed. :bored:
> 
> Here are some more for Ni:
> -You can bs your way through any essay no problem
> -You try to imagine infinity and you start to panic
> -When you are trying to imagine infinity, you imagine all the stars in the universe multiplied by all the stars in the universe multiplied by every possible scenario in alternate realities, such as a butterfly landing on a piece of grass in one reality and on a different piece of grass in a different reality and you hear your friend say, "Hello? Are you high?"
> -You are acutely aware of the time you are living in in comparison to past decades and the way it fits into the universe.
> -Your sentences seem to be too long a lot of the time.
> -Sometimes you look into the mirror and you look foreign, lost, and you find it strange that you have a face. (This might just be me..)
> -You feel like you're pulling things out of hot air a lot of the time.
> -You're having way too much fun making this post.
> -Sometimes you can come off as a control freak, because you have such a clear vision of the future that you think other people will mess it up.
> -It annoys you to no end when people over-simplify things.
> -You realize that everything is connected.
> 
> Am I making too many assumptions? I hope not.


I love the part of putting bs throughout an essay exam. Works EVERY SINGLE TIME!
On stars: I love astronomy since I was a kid. It's just plain cool. And yes, I have been fascinated by nuanced discussions about existence since I am a kid.
Pulling things out of hot air: More like going in a state of trance, speaking about a lot of things yet after the fact you ask the person beside you and ask if you got it right (which usually is the case).


----------



## ecstasy

When stress is negatively correlated with your intelligence...


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

you know you're a Ni dominant when you don't want to share your psychic tools with others. :grief:


----------



## Jenko

So Ne dominants can't take a moment to realize how big the universe is and contemplate our existence? Pardon me but I have to introduce all ENxPs to my weed dealer... jokes apart you are being close minded (as I see a lot of the INTJs in Perc) because contemplate this is not an Ni dominant nor Ne dominant, all types are capable of this, if you meant that you do more often ok then, but I can tell you that I have done it more than I wanted, is the root of a bad trip for me.


----------



## Aulredigon

You predicted John Snow's death without reading it or hearing about it.


----------



## will-o'-wisp

when you're always the last to order and even then you can only make the decision when the silence looms and everyone is looking and waiting.


----------



## AstroCat

When someone asks you how you feel about them, you prelude the answer with how words are basically data compression of the human experience and give examples about a kidney, lunar mysticism in history, and social behavior in cats.


----------



## anaraqueen

when someone asks about something and you started talking a lot until you talk about some random moment in the past that reminds you of the something asked before


is it just me/// does someone understand what did i say tho


----------



## Substancez

When you significantly regard your experience in the past to be entirely relevant to everything you don't know while being almost entirely certain it holds everything you could.


----------



## Abraxas

When you you can "get the gist" of a person's entire being after less than 10 minutes of observation.


----------



## Maiko_Hima

You tell people "I just know" without ever really ever explaining anything.
You're always silently anticipating everything.

It's always about the bigger picture.
Yes, but look at it this way.

You believe everything has a meaning in a larger context.
Somehow, everything is interconnected to a larger whole.
Different things seem to have much more in common than they seem.


----------



## overlordofpizza

When you're able to connect Pocahontas to Friends(the show) to the sound of a bell.
Literally a conversation I had yesterday.


----------



## sleepingdragon83

When you watch a show and analyze the characters way too much to the point of almost being obsessive and can't understand why your friends/family don't see the characters the same way you do. (guilty!)


----------



## umop 3pisdn

You spend a considerable amount of time trying to make an intelligible statement about why 'voidness', 'emptiness' or 'spaciousness' has nothing do nihilism or a desire for annihilation, but is actually a preferred internal state that is paradoxically substantial or abundant (somehow), or even the most substantial. The unmanifest is perfect, and as soon as you carve into the stone block, making some indentation or mark, it becomes imperfect.


----------



## Peter

Space Cat said:


> Shouldn't we have one of these? It would really help that experienced cognitive functions users share how they use their dominant function. This would also help others who are unsure about their dominant function. You can take this as the _'Ni/Ne from my point of view'_ kind of thread for example.
> Since we have 8 functions, i figured it would take less space to group them together. For this instance, i grouped the N's together. So it would be great if we could have other threads for groups such as Te/Ti, Fe/Fi, and Se/Si. If things goes well for this one, feel free to create something similar for your dominant function.
> Also, i'm wondering if i should make a poll in this thread to vote if you're a dominant Ni orNe user? Any other suggestions, feel free to add.
> 
> So now, this Ni user shall start first.
> -You know you're a Ni dominant user when you suddenly have a major visualisation about something you could be doing in the future.
> -You bump into walls because you're so busy in your thoughts.
> -You walk to the store intending to buy a sandwich, but walk around in circles because you had been thinking about tomorrow's dinner instead.
> -You live in your head, literally.
> 
> Okay, maybe it's just me but there should be other better examples. Other Ni/Ne examples, do add.


None of those have anything to do with Ni... Those are all conscious processes, meaning they use more than 1 cognitive function.

The first one ( "suddenly have a major visualisation about something you could be doing in the future." ),..... Doing?.... Noooo, Ni is not about doing. It's about understanding and seeing how things relate to eachother.

Ni dominant --> You get where things are going without even thinking about it.
Ni dominant --> You come up with something and everybody else is like: "What the heck does that have to do with anything?"
Ni dominant --> You wonder,..... and then you figure it out. (stole this one from a thread with the title "Sometimes I wonder".)

Ne dominant --> You see multiple possible outcomes of a situation, they all just pop up in your head.
Ne dominant --> Humor comes easy to you.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

When...











































Rubik's cube.


----------



## hecate124

Esoteric Wench said:


> You know you're a dominant Ne/Ni user when...
> 
> You spend an exorbitant amount of time considering how everything is related in a cosmic, timeless sort of way.


Nothing like mind candy. :9


----------



## castigat

pizzathegreat said:


> When you're able to connect Pocahontas to Friends(the show) to the sound of a bell.
> Literally a conversation I had yesterday.


I don't know how exactly to do this since I don't watch Friends, but I know I could.


----------



## pearlshire19

When you're watching Iron Man, and you totally get Tony Stark.


----------



## Sait

You know are an Ni when you are watching a movie and you predict what is going to happen.And you are right.


----------



## Jenko

When your Ne is ''in it's zone'' you want to make everything at once, is hard to put into words, but is like you wish everything was happening all at once, a chaotic superspeed imaginary time-lapse with nonsense, physics defying shit, maybe is just the drugs idk


----------



## Roman Empire

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> You seem to be aware of Ne when observing a pair of flowers,one extending outward in the wake of another decaying,you then acknowledge the cyclicality of exitence in decay and rebirth,to which you surmise is but the process of birth unending,you then speak to others(sensates) enthusiastically of this and they just look at you and say "what the fuck are you talking about?!


This really made me laugh out loud, and it rarely happens reading forum stuff.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## overlordofpizza

I was out with a friend and heard the name Leroy. I told them I was in the mood to watch Sherlock because of this. They didn't understand, so this is how I explained it:
Leroy.
Leroy & Stitch. 
Lilo & Stitch. 
Exp.626. 
666. 
Number of the Beast. 
Iron Maiden. 
Iron Man.
Robert Downey Jr.
Sherlock Holmes movies
but I like Benedict better
So we finish with Sherlock.

Although I could've gone to the Hobbit movies, and then to Lord of the Rings...and a ton of other movies.

That is the condensed, linear version of the situation. Each step had different options.
Here's a slightly more expanded version:

Leroy. Leeroy Jenkins. Leroy Brown. Is there a Leroy Brown? I should probably look that up. I know a guy name Lee. There's also Bruce Lee. How about just Li. Mulan was a good movie.
Leroy & Stitch. Leroy was the red one, right? What was the sandwich guys name? I'm not much of a sandwich person myself. Ah. Reuben. My cousin is married to a Reuben. I don't really like his last name. It reminds me of carnivals. Doesn't sound good with her first name either.
Exp. 626. I owed my uncle $626 dollars. Not sure the plane ticket was worth it. Probably should've just stayed home.
666 -> Number of the Beast. The Beast and the Harlot. Avenged Sevenfold's City of Evil. I'm not sure why I used to like them so much. Makes me think of Guitar Hero. *Symphony of Destruction starts playing in my head* Megadeth. Oh right, Iron Maiden. I think Number of the beast was on a Guitar Hero at one point. 
Not really in the mood to listen to Iron Maiden. I prefer Black Sabbath. Or even AC/DC. Why did they use AC/DC so much in Iron Man? I'm guessing it has to do with rights and other such nonsense. Oh well. I could branch this into MBTI if I wanted. Fe = Iron. If Iron Man is an ENTP then Fe would be his tertiary. He displays it more in the Avengers movies, but I'm kind of worn out on those. I prefer a darker atmosphere. What other movies has RDJ been in? Oh right, he was in those Sherlock movies. 
I prefer Benedict though. I should watch Sherlock again.


----------



## will-o'-wisp




----------



## counterintuitive

convertedbystander said:


> You're diagnosed with primarily inattentive ADHD (NE)





Word Dispenser said:


> And take medication for it. ._.


I've suspected for years now that I might have inattentive type ADHD, but I've never been diagnosed... I don't know where the Ne ends and the ADHD begins. And, I'm not even sure I'm an Ne type, so there's that. It's confusing.


----------



## counterintuitive

I think I have like a bouncy castle brain, even though I can sit physically still for long periods of time. I'm not physically hyperactive, but my brain is CONSTANTLY jumping from thought to thought, or task to task (e.g. at work). Others describe my work style as "chaotic", but to me it's just natural. Not sure if this is Ne, or maybe Se.


----------



## Laeona

pizzathegreat said:


> I was out with a friend and heard the name Leroy. I told them I was in the mood to watch Sherlock because of this. They didn't understand, so this is how I explained it:
> Leroy.
> Leroy & Stitch.
> Lilo & Stitch.
> Exp.626.
> 666.
> Number of the Beast.
> Iron Maiden.
> Iron Man.
> Robert Downey Jr.
> Sherlock Holmes movies
> but I like Benedict better
> So we finish with Sherlock.
> 
> Although I could've gone to the Hobbit movies, and then to Lord of the Rings...and a ton of other movies.
> 
> That is the condensed, linear version of the situation. Each step had different options.
> Here's a slightly more expanded version:
> 
> Leroy. Leeroy Jenkins. Leroy Brown. Is there a Leroy Brown? I should probably look that up. I know a guy name Lee. There's also Bruce Lee. How about just Li. Mulan was a good movie.
> Leroy & Stitch. Leroy was the red one, right? What was the sandwich guys name? I'm not much of a sandwich person myself. Ah. Reuben. My cousin is married to a Reuben. I don't really like his last name. It reminds me of carnivals. Doesn't sound good with her first name either.
> Exp. 626. I owed my uncle $626 dollars. Not sure the plane ticket was worth it. Probably should've just stayed home.
> 666 -> Number of the Beast. The Beast and the Harlot. Avenged Sevenfold's City of Evil. I'm not sure why I used to like them so much. Makes me think of Guitar Hero. *Symphony of Destruction starts playing in my head* Megadeth. Oh right, Iron Maiden. I think Number of the beast was on a Guitar Hero at one point.
> Not really in the mood to listen to Iron Maiden. I prefer Black Sabbath. Or even AC/DC. Why did they use AC/DC so much in Iron Man? I'm guessing it has to do with rights and other such nonsense. Oh well. I could branch this into MBTI if I wanted. Fe = Iron. If Iron Man is an ENTP then Fe would be his tertiary. He displays it more in the Avengers movies, but I'm kind of worn out on those. I prefer a darker atmosphere. What other movies has RDJ been in? Oh right, he was in those Sherlock movies.
> I prefer Benedict though. I should watch Sherlock again.


LOL! I LOVE this! Spaghetti brains rule

Spaghetti vs Waffle Brains:
Waffles like to put everything in nice neat compartments (compartmentalize); they will exclude anything they think doesn't fit
Spaghetti brains branch out all over the place with interconnecting webs; they won't throw anything out - it might be important somewhere!


----------



## AlbaSaab

ketchup said:


> I've suspected for years now that I might have inattentive type ADHD, but I've never been diagnosed... I don't know where the Ne ends and the ADHD begins. And, I'm not even sure I'm an Ne type, so there's that. It's confusing.


I've actually been diagnosed with ADHD, but have now questioned it because it fits with ENFP. There may be a couple of 'symptoms' of ADHD, but ENFP is the main culprit, lol.


----------



## Karolina

I'm a Ni user. I often just know things. I know the essence of the issue and I wish so much I could transmit this inner understanding to someone else.. but I can't so I have to put it into words which are never perfect and never express my thoughts exactly.


----------



## counterintuitive

When you discover Worldbuilding Stack Exchange and oops, suddenly it's 5 hours later and you have 25 tabs open.

I actually don't think this is exclusive to Ns by any means, just thought I would post it lol.


----------



## gracie1030

You know you're an Ni Dom when..
-You're math homework still isn't finished because you are planning out what you're gonna do 20 years from now.
-You've considered being a P, just for the fact that you are the worst procrastinator on earth when you don't want to do something.
-After three days of being stuck in your head, you realize you haven't bathed and you've gained a pound or two.
-You know life would be easier if you didn't think so damn much.
-But you wouldn't trade your insight for anything else.
-You really understand the idea that the world you think is the world you create. 
-You worry about the strangest things.
-You've convinced yourself several times that you are actually insane.
(idk, might just be me. I'm not in the best mental state rn)


----------



## grassafue

You know you're Ni dominant when in conversation, your mind simultaneously processes the things said, the implications of said things, possible unconscious processes that would influence their conscious thought, a profound realization that the physical universe has existed for billions of years and here I am, talking to someone else who happens to be alive at the same time as me, occupying 60 or so years, an infinitely tiny speck of time, on the same plane, right in front me, sharing experiences, inciting laughter, giving me physical sensations of warmth and acceptance. And as you spiral into the depths of your own existence, the person you are talking to says, "hey, are you alright" and you sincerely say, "God, I love everything"


----------



## Maiko_Hima

There is something somewhat obsessional about your imagination and it frightens you. It's as if there is a huge source in your brain and everything else you think of will backtrack to it. You don't see things individually but as part of a whole. I've had 3 stories hetched into my brain since the age of 15 and they are still there nearly intact. They've become more refined as I grow older and have a better understanding of the world and human nature though.

You are called "spacey", "intense", "out of touch with reality", "head in the clouds".
What can I say, everything is nicer up there...

You see people as different version of an archetype. It's as if you are seeing the same person under a different name.


----------



## Verity

When you are struck by Déjà vu, and you know why; because you had already foreseen the moment in one of many potential future realities, and the phenomenon is just an indicator that you are aligned with the true one.


----------



## N0rB3tz

gracie1030 said:


> You know you're an Ni Dom when..
> -You're math homework still isn't finished because you are planning out what you're gonna do 20 years from now.
> -You've considered being a P, just for the fact that you are the worst procrastinator on earth when you don't want to do something.
> -After three days of being stuck in your head, you realize you haven't bathed and you've gained a pound or two.
> -You know life would be easier if you didn't think so damn much.
> -But you wouldn't trade your insight for anything else.
> -You really understand the idea that the world you think is the world you create.
> -You worry about the strangest things.
> -You've convinced yourself several times that you are actually insane.
> (idk, might just be me. I'm not in the best mental state rn)


This sounds JUST LIKE ME! However I'm typed as an INTP, but I might think that I could be an INFJ/INTJ. I feel I have a strong sence of both Ni and Ne and I'm very intuitive. I really am the worst procrastinator on earth and hate everything that needs to be done. I don't really focus on my health and taking showers and sometimes even brushing my teeths could be procrastinated. I think way too much, but I like it. It's like a drug. One can make ones own truth, and the world you see is real to you. I know the consept, but have a hard time figuring if it's real or not. And yeah, I feel alienated and insaine although I have a decent social life and are good with people.

Could I be Ni dom?


----------



## gracie1030

N0rB3tz said:


> This sounds JUST LIKE ME! However I'm typed as an INTP, but I might think that I could be an INFJ/INTJ. I feel I have a strong sence of both Ni and Ne and I'm very intuitive. I really am the worst procrastinator on earth and hate everything that needs to be done. I don't really focus on my health and taking showers and sometimes even brushing my teeths could be procrastinated. I think way too much, but I like it. It's like a drug. One can make ones own truth, and the world you see is real to you. I know the consept, but have a hard time figuring if it's real or not. And yeah, I feel alienated and insaine although I have a decent social life and are good with people.
> 
> Could I be Ni dom?


Could be. I think J's can turn into major procrastinators, too. Especially if I don't want to do something, I just cannot get myself to do it, lol. I'm pretty sure it's our low Se. You want to get the motivation to do your work and clean your room, but then your Ni says, "Nah. I think I'll just sit here and ponder the meaning of existence." Think about it this way: Do you work better in a structured environment, but you just are too lazy/don't have the motivation to organize things? Or do like spontaneity better, and planning makes you uncomfortable? For me, it looks like I'm a P to other people, but in my mind I'm very organized. I plan out what I want to do/should do, I just procrastinate doing it because I'm thinking about something else more interesting. Do you analyze one topic to death until you believe you have come to the truth? Or do you ponder different ideas and topics, and like to leave the answer unsolved? That is the true difference between Ni and Ne. I hope this helps.


----------



## sinaasappel

ne dom.: when there re so many things you know that you don't know


----------



## N0rB3tz

gracie1030 said:


> Could be. I think J's can turn into major procrastinators, too. Especially if I don't want to do something, I just cannot get myself to do it, lol. I'm pretty sure it's our low Se. You want to get the motivation to do your work and clean your room, but then your Ni says, "Nah. I think I'll just sit here and ponder the meaning of existence." Think about it this way: Do you work better in a structured environment, but you just are too lazy/don't have the motivation to organize things? Or do like spontaneity better, and planning makes you uncomfortable? For me, it looks like I'm a P to other people, but in my mind I'm very organized. I plan out what I want to do/should do, I just procrastinate doing it because I'm thinking about something else more interesting. Do you analyze one topic to death until you believe you have come to the truth? Or do you ponder different ideas and topics, and like to leave the answer unsolved? That is the true difference between Ni and Ne. I hope this helps.


Thanks so much for the answer! I can't imagine me having much of Se really. I do really wish I had more energy to clean my room and to do my homework properly. And yeah, I'm pretty stubborn on what I want to do and what not. I don't plan much really. Well, I kindof have stuff in my head, but I don't have a calendar set up when I will do this and that and so on. I really do overanalye stuff, and I've been thinking constantly on one thing for ages. At the moment I'm trying to process the Paris attack and terrorism in the world. How people could do such things and everything. I could sometimes leave the answer unsolved, but I have made my thoughs around one event. I do however feel like I have an more in-depth answer than most people, when it comes to such things, cuz I've really spendt time thinking about it. 

Don't know if you get anything out of this, but I'll give it a try


----------



## N0rB3tz

GIA Diamonds said:


> ne dom.: when there re so many things you know that you don't know


here I will type as Ne dom. I feel there are lots of stuff that I could know better.


----------



## sinaasappel

N0rB3tz said:


> here I will type as Ne dom. I feel there are lots of stuff that I could know better.


i know but do i know better???


----------



## N0rB3tz

GIA Diamonds said:


> i know but do i know better???


Uhm .. Like I know alot about the syrian war. But I don't know all there is to know .. Just as an example.


----------



## sinaasappel

N0rB3tz said:


> Uhm .. Like I know alot about the syrian war. But I don't know all there is to know .. Just as an example.


i understand
im the same way :kitteh:


----------



## N0rB3tz

GIA Diamonds said:


> i understand
> im the same way :kitteh:


So that will suggest I'm an Ne dom? I feel like I have alot of both really! D:


----------



## sinaasappel

N0rB3tz said:


> So that will suggest I'm an Ne dom? I feel like I have alot of both really! D:


no i cant even guarantee that i'm an ne dom :laughing:
i dont want to get you confused with my crazy antics 
allegedly you shouldn't type yourself if your in your teens and ive already broken that rule


----------



## N0rB3tz

GIA Diamonds said:


> no i cant even guarantee that i'm an ne dom :laughing:
> i dont want to get you confused with my crazy antics
> allegedly you shouldn't type yourself if your in your teens and ive already broken that rule


Does 19 quallify as a teen?  This Ni/Ne stuff is damn difficoult .. :/


----------



## sinaasappel

N0rB3tz said:


> Does 19 quallify as a teen?  This Ni/Ne stuff is damn difficoult .. :/


yup i think the youngest we should be according to some other members is 21
the struggle is real
you could always go to the whats my personality type page
i had a general idea of my type until ive read some of the other descriptions
i cant figure out where everything goes but entp so far is pretty accurate:tongue:


----------



## wums

You know you are a Ne or Ni dom based on __________________________________ read this sentence.


----------



## fuliajulia

gracie1030 said:


> You know you're an Ni Dom when..
> -You're math homework still isn't finished because you are planning out what you're gonna do 20 years from now.
> -You've considered being a P, just for the fact that you are the worst procrastinator on earth when you don't want to do something.
> -After three days of being stuck in your head, you realize you haven't bathed and you've gained a pound or two.
> -You know life would be easier if you didn't think so damn much.
> -But you wouldn't trade your insight for anything else.
> -You really understand the idea that the world you think is the world you create.
> -You worry about the strangest things.
> -You've convinced yourself several times that you are actually insane.
> (idk, might just be me. I'm not in the best mental state rn)


Oh god how I feel this.


----------



## Jakuri

gracie1030 said:


> You know you're an Ni Dom when..
> -You're math homework still isn't finished because you are planning out what you're gonna do 20 years from now.
> -You've considered being a P, just for the fact that you are the worst procrastinator on earth when you don't want to do something.


I think it has to do with us identifying strongly with our inner fantasy world...the fact that we can conjure up almost about anything in our mind is not helping in this case  After all, when we are alone introverting, we may appear more P than J. The thing Lenore Thomson mentioned about judgers (especially IJ's) having surprising lack of boundaries. 


> -You know life would be easier if you didn't think so damn much.
> -But you wouldn't trade your insight for anything else.


You know, every now and then, the "SP wannabe" (whoever wrote the "Many Faces of INFJ" thing, argh, that person saw right through us! Well at least me!) bit of myself crawls out. On my way back home from class today I was wondering what would be like to live as an Se-dom. But yeah, just for one day. What it is like to master the art of living in the present. Something I wish I can do, and something I admire. (I have a friend who is an ESTP [but on the borderline S vs N], and he's always ever energetic.)


> -You've convinced yourself several times that you are actually insane.


I can understand, when you often have those moments of "I think this person may say stuff along the line of A" and then that actually happens. :3 (happens to me also lol)


----------



## N0rB3tz

Jakuri said:


> What it is like to master the art of living in the present.


Word!


----------



## OrangeAppled

Maiko_Hima said:


> There is something somewhat obsessional about your imagination and it frightens you. It's as if there is a huge source in your brain and everything else you think of will backtrack to it. You don't see things individually but as part of a whole. I've had 3 stories hetched into my brain since the age of 15 and they are still there nearly intact. They've become more refined as I grow older and have a better understanding of the world and human nature though.
> 
> You are called "spacey", "intense", "out of touch with reality", "head in the clouds".
> What can I say, everything is nicer up there...
> 
> You see people as different version of an archetype. It's as if you are seeing the same person under a different name.


Meh. Relate to all of this as a FiNe type.


----------



## OrangeAppled

umop 3pisdn said:


> You spend a considerable amount of time trying to make an intelligible statement about why 'voidness', 'emptiness' or 'spaciousness' has nothing do nihilism or a desire for annihilation, but is actually a preferred internal state that is paradoxically substantial or abundant (somehow), or even the most substantial. The unmanifest is perfect, and as soon as you carve into the stone block, making some indentation or mark, it becomes imperfect.


This is the kind of thing about Ni that I find foreign and is interesting to hear about. I think the really basic idea of chatty vs quiet mind is a decent indicator of Ne or Ni preference.

As FiNe, emptiness is not a preferred state, but rather a fullness from satisfied feelings and a high level of inspiration is sought. 

I understand how once you try to define any part of the inner world, it immediately becomes imperfect - it is that way with Ji too. The minute Fi values are defined in the consciousness, they are not longer these sort of essential, pre-verbal concepts of value. But I don't feel at ease when they have no form; rather, I feel a restlessness to define/express them somehow, and it will never end because it will never be perfect.

Anyhow, so much of the other stuff people post in here seems like it could be applied to any INxx type, not just Ni-doms.


----------



## WeirderThanYou

Well I'm an ENTP, so I do not use Ni at all, but I'm a dominant Ne user. Well, I'll begin with dominant Ne/Se users. If you have no obvious _external_ preference that you're partial toward in terms of T/F, you're probably an Ne/Se user, especially if you're a perceiver. You're a dominant Ni/Si user if you have no obvious _internal_ preference between T and F, but in those rare moments of you opening up to the world, you exude some preferences toward either T or F. It could also help if you've established that you're a judger. In terms of picking between N and S by itself, you just need to determine whether you're a big picture person (N) or a detail oriented person (S). Now I don't know that much about Ni/Si, but I can throw some light on identifying yourself as an Ne/Se dominant user...
Ne:
The first impression you make on people is generally one associated with eccentricities, peculiarities and a strange cocktail of intellectualism and scatterbrained extraverted tendencies. You're probably loud, opinionated and non-jusgemental in comfortable environments, though you could appear to be more introverted if you're in a very anxious situation or you scored very closely on the I/E scale. You're very creative (it is one of your most externally obvious traits) and you can have a rather philosophical streak during your more mellow moments. Many dominant Ne users have an artistic streak, especially if they use Fi as well or have scored less than about 25% on the Ti scale. Most ENTPs with a very, very dominant Ti usually tend to lean toward scientific pursuits. Most people would pick a word synonymous to 'weird' if they had to describe you in one word.

My experience with Ni is limited as I am not an INxJ, but I have had quite a few thinking and feeling Ni dominant friends. They tend to be very serious and intellectual and often very gifted writers (INFJs) or scientists (INTJs). It is easy to make them feel uncomfortable if you're an ENxP, but once you get past that, highly insightful friendships can form. They seldom lack intellect and are rather wise. They are respected by almost everyone.


----------



## Jenko

Verity said:


> When you are struck by Déjà vu, and you know why; because you had already foreseen the moment in one of many potential future realities, and the phenomenon is just an indicator that you are aligned with the true one.


Quantum Physics Bitch!


----------



## peter pettishrooms

When you actually make time for yourself to do something that requires brainstorming and coming up with ideas but come up with nothing useful, only to have the ideas flow later while doing the dishes or something unrelated. 

When you gave something like comedy, acting, or anything involving improvisation a try, but realize that you'll be better at behind-the-scenes work such as writing. Coming up with jokes and lines on the spot is difficult when you're constantly thinking about what you're going to say next and how you're going to execute it perfectly. 

When you're slow to reply to someone during a conversation, again because you have to really think hard about how to make your response sound polished as possible.

When writing a paper, you notice that the rough and final drafts aren't too far off from each other, not because of laziness but because you're a perfectionist and "half-ass" is not in your vocabulary.


----------



## Shonz

I would like to quote everybody and just say EXACTLY!!!


----------



## MinneBlomMyosotis

(Ni dominant) 
When you know the exact answer 2-3 seconds before they reply


----------



## peter pettishrooms

When you zone out in public and some woman assumes that you've been checking out her bewbz.

(You don't even look like my type, calm the fuck down.)


----------



## Dasein

acidicwithpanic said:


> When you zone out in public and some woman assumes that you've been checking out her bewbz.
> 
> (You don't even look like my type, calm the fuck down.)


You know? I do the same thing?


----------



## peter pettishrooms

INTonyP said:


> You know? I do the same thing?


I'm assuming you get yelled at too?


----------



## Dasein

acidicwithpanic said:


> I'm assuming you get yelled at too?


Usually. :laughing:


----------



## peter pettishrooms

INTonyP said:


> Usually. :laughing:


Tig ol' bitties


----------



## Kerik_S

You know you're a Ni user when you're like:

"Ni and Ne are way too different to lump them into one Sticky Thread."


----------



## waybiishuman

Lol That's what I did on the street 
(high-five)


----------



## waybiishuman

I guess it's more easier for both "perceivers" get along with each other. However,when two people are Ne and Se dominant respectively. Will they have conflicts when it comes to down-to-earth struggle? As for people who has Ne as their leading function, they concern about their own thoughts rather than focusing on reality. Is there a balance point of this issue?


----------



## lucyinthesky2506

As an INFJ, I just want to confirm the fact that we do live in our heads. It´s amazing and disturbing at the same time. I bump into things (not only walls) because I´m so busy with my thoughts that the external world interrupts me and forces me to get out of myself a little bit. I have visualisations most of the time. I go round in circles too. Fortunately, I feel understood


----------



## Lady D

INTonyP said:


> You know? I do the same thing?


Omg, I'm so happy of being a woman! :laughing:


----------



## Dasein

Lady D said:


> Omg, I'm so happy of being a woman! :laughing:


I think the pleasant sight aids in my mental processing ... at least that's my excuse. And they don't need to be big to be pleasing. :laughing:


----------



## Lady D

gracie1030 said:


> Oooh I have one! So my mom was talking about how cars are made with headlights and a license plate in the middle to make them have human-like characteristics so they seem more attractive (that's why people call their cars their babies), and then I said "that car looks like Adam Levine," because it seriously did in some odd way and my mom gave me the weirdest look. I spent the remainder of the car ride watching the different cars and thinking about what they would be like as people. Most of the cars looked pretty angry, but it was very entertaining. I think it sums up Ni pretty well. xD
> 
> I was also in P.E. class and we were playing flag football. I was really lost in my Ni that day, and I couldn't have cared less. I didn't notice I was standing with the yellow team, everyone was wearing a yellow jersey but me. Then the teacher said, "You're on the wrong team. This is the _yellow_ team, and you're on the _red_ team. Everyone is wearing a yellow jersey but you." like I was three years old, and I was super frickin annoyed and embarrassed. :bored:
> 
> Here are some more for Ni:
> -You can bs your way through any essay no problem
> -You try to imagine infinity and you start to panic
> -When you are trying to imagine infinity, you imagine all the stars in the universe multiplied by all the stars in the universe multiplied by every possible scenario in alternate realities, such as a butterfly landing on a piece of grass in one reality and on a different piece of grass in a different reality and you hear your friend say, "Hello? Are you high?"
> -You are acutely aware of the time you are living in in comparison to past decades and the way it fits into the universe.
> -Your sentences seem to be too long a lot of the time.
> -Sometimes you look into the mirror and you look foreign, lost, and you find it strange that you have a face. (This might just be me..)
> -You feel like you're pulling things out of hot air a lot of the time.
> -You're having way too much fun making this post.
> -Sometimes you can come off as a control freak, because you have such a clear vision of the future that you think other people will mess it up.
> -It annoys you to no end when people over-simplify things.
> -You realize that everything is connected.
> 
> Am I making too many assumptions? I hope not.


OMG with the face part! And the universe! You sum up my anxieties, lol. I tend to think of the eedge of the universe. I think of how there's _nothing_ behind that edge. If you look beyond that edge you will expand the universe by simply looking beyond as you are _part of the universe looking beyond and looking there will expand the horizon. _


----------



## G0lde

When you daydreamed several times while reading through this thread.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

-when most days you are just kind of blah and then one day you wake up and you have all the good ideas popping into your head, and then other days you get micro-good ideas now and then; and you have no idea where these ideas are coming from, but they are there and work regardless


----------



## Wisteria

You know you are Ne dom/aux when you are really imaginative and creative !

Just kidding.


----------



## Kerik_S

When you feel all the world's suffering and no one knows it


----------



## Wasabi

-Ne

You make weird connections and analogies in conversation and expect others to catch on as quickly as we do.


----------



## Annie Anthonio

Space Cat said:


> Shouldn't we have one of these? It would really help that experienced cognitive functions users share how they use their dominant function. This would also help others who are unsure about their dominant function. You can take this as the _'Ni/Ne from my point of view'_ kind of thread for example.
> Since we have 8 functions, i figured it would take less space to group them together. For this instance, i grouped the N's together. So it would be great if we could have other threads for groups such as Te/Ti, Fe/Fi, and Se/Si. If things goes well for this one, feel free to create something similar for your dominant function.
> Also, i'm wondering if i should make a poll in this thread to vote if you're a dominant Ni orNe user? Any other suggestions, feel free to add.
> 
> So now, this Ni user shall start first.
> -You know you're a Ni dominant user when you suddenly have a major visualisation about something you could be doing in the future.
> -You bump into walls because you're so busy in your thoughts.
> -You walk to the store intending to buy a sandwich, but walk around in circles because you had been thinking about tomorrow's dinner instead.
> -You live in your head, literally.
> 
> Okay, maybe it's just me but there should be other better examples. Other Ni/Ne examples, do add.


I know I am an Ni Dom when my husband was talking about a sock and in five minutes it turns into a deep philosophical conversation.

Everything has a meaning behind it. If there is none, I will put a meaning behind why there is none.
When learning new things, there has to be a visual concept developed before I can do the hands on.


----------



## Confidential

Inky said:


> People say you look "lost."
> 
> When you're trying to pay attention to your surroundings and all the details, the more you try to really "see" things around you, the more everything seems unreal.
> 
> When trying to do the above is draining.
> 
> When someone asks you a question and you've learnt to answer them with only about 10% of what you're thinking because there's just too much stuff going on in your mind.
> 
> When someone asks you a question and you're sometimes momentarily stunned into silence because there's a mini-explosion of answers in your head and you can't choose!
> 
> When staring at clothes swaying in the wind makes you think of how sometimes people are like it - they think they're broadening their minds when really they're still pegged to the same point/justifying the same beliefs. And then you wonder if that's necessarily a bad thing. And then you think of how unfair it is that some words have bad connotations when its point is actually neutral. And then you're brought back to earth when your friend comments, "You look lost."
> 
> When reading the above leads you to think how so many things in this world seems to be cyclical in nature... leading you to more philosophical thoughts. Then you catch yourself and realise that you need to get breakfast.


Oh my word, this is so like me! :typingneko: Especially the 'unreal' part. :tongue: Everytime I look around me and try to see the details, it all just seems like a weird fuzzy dream.  :sleepytime:


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## RobertS

Not to be overly picky, in a more Jungian sense, we have four, not eight functions. 
I use one simple assumption that Ne's tend to look for possibilities in the external world, Ni's seek inner possibilities within themselves.


----------



## Surreal Snake

You come on the Internet and wanna be a special snowflake but really are a flake


----------



## Zelaya

- you are clumsy, you suck at dancing, unless you really put effort to learn it
- you know how to do things without previously doing them or even reading about them, from nowhere
- you don't notice things in front of you, including spelling mistakes of others
- you suddenly realize something from nowhere, just because something unrelated stimulated your thought about that and you made a connection
- you don't feel in touch with your own body
- you immediately see all the outcomes any situation can have
- you never notice who dressed what at the events. and if your friends discuss these things, you have no clue what they are talking about
- your family can buy a new carpet and put it near your bed, and you will notice it in 3 months asking if that's new
- you can't enjoy here and now

(this was from me as a Ni dom, of how I see it)


----------



## lilysocks

foamonthewaves said:


> - You know you're an Ni user (especially of the feeler variety) when you try to put the tea kettle in the fridge and an empty plate in the fridge.


or the cat in the washing machine.

actually, i never did that. but i have worn overalls backwards all day, and caught myself just in time scooping oatmeal into the coffee filter.

i was thinking about something else :tongue:


----------



## Agent X

lilysocks said:


> or the cat in the washing machine.
> 
> actually, i never did that. but i have worn overalls backwards all day, and caught myself just in time scooping oatmeal into the coffee filter.
> 
> i was thinking about something else :tongue:


Relatable concept, but with T-Shirts worn backwards.

You know you're an Ni user (of the thinker variety) when you know a person is a bad one just by looking at him at first glance. And then 3 months later that suspicion is verified, by the police knocking at the door, looking for him. Intuition: 1, Bad person: 0.


----------



## Master_Star

You know you're a Ne/Ni dominant user when....

you can think of hypothetical scenario with Ne and foresee the implications with Ni making the person a mastermind.


----------



## hmja

When you can read between the lines or predict something ...


----------



## Monbebe

You know you are Ne/Ni dominant user when you sincerely dislike doing sports but still everday jog because it gives you freedom to think your ideas without interruptions


----------



## 12personalities12

i'm intp....i get an idea...ti...then i test it in the world...ne...ie. go on fb and do a poll or collect data from other online sources...
the ne here might sound like te....but te would collect their data from factual sources..ne would be more comfortable with subjective data....I THINK....
for example i just did a poll if intp's were commitmentphobes.....a te would possibly read on what the founders of the theory thought or look to someone well versed in the field..a ne would get down and dirty and collect data from indiviudals themsleves...

I THINK


----------



## ANAXEL

You know you're Ne Dom when you know the right and wrong thing to do and yet have no idea what to do.


----------



## PiT

When you get lost in a dreamlike state and lose track of your surroundings while performing physically intensive exercise.


----------



## visceral

visceral said:


> When you’re still thinking about the same topic someone brought up 20minutes ago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and then you come back with an essay-length response but your friends/colleagues/audience are liek wtf


----------



## Helane

When you predict that this thread is just going to become argument about cognitive functions definitions after reading the first few posts.


----------



## Oprah

This thread is so condescending and self-indulgent.


----------



## Moo Rice

When you couldn't care less about details, even considering them useless for the most part.

When you feel very comfortable "zooming-out" on a situation and noticing the overall concept behind it.


----------



## Guajiro

*You know you are a Ne dom when:*
you want to ask stupid things to people just to see how they will react

you have a different and new plan for your future everyday

you secretly enjoy the feeling of being lost in an unknown place and you have to find the path by yourself.

everyone thinks you have your head in the clouds but in the face of danger, while everybody is sh*ttng their pants, you remain calm looking for the solution

you never know the day of the month

you are always bluffing when you play poker with your friends


----------



## Daiz

When you're in a group gathering and your sensor friend says to you, "Go on, tell them the story of what happened!" and is then irritated when you tell everyone what happened in 6 words because you're bad at telling stories.


----------



## jetser

Daiz said:


> When you're in a group gathering and your sensor friend says to you, "Go on, tell them the story of what happened!" and is then irritated when you tell everyone what happened in 6 words because you're bad at telling stories.


Lol, how I hate that. A few month back a couple of my friends's friends asked me about my most significant time in my life, when I was studying abroad for a while as a kid.
And I was like.."huhh, I got invited for a year in...by my aunt and...it was good. It was really good".
It's safe to say they expected more.


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName

You type in 364 dots after when.


----------



## Fru2

Master_Star said:


> You know you're a Ne/Ni dominant user when....
> 
> you can think of hypothetical scenario with Ne and foresee the implications with Ni making the person a mastermind.


Yep, and then don't indulge in it because you've already experienced it in your head, and don't want to ruin the experience.


----------



## visceral

When you give someone the benefit of the doubt and then later mentally hit yourself when evidence surfaces to the contrary and you KNEW ALL ALONG TO BE SO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visceral

Coming up with the perfect response to a question with facts and evidence in a long form essay, only to realize that the topic was posed 20minutes ago and everyone has moved on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicholasjh1

NeedMoreKnowledge said:


> Although you appreciate the great writers, musicians, directors and artists of our time you always envision different ways in which stories, songs, paintings, movies, etc. could have changed. Not to say they would be any good, but you think of the endless possibilities that these people could have decided to use in their craft, and just the thought of the different possibilities makes you smile inside.


I do a variation of this when I'm reading I add a side thoughts, motivations of all the characters as to why they would act this way, and then when somebody asks me talk about the novel with them they're like that didn't happen....


----------

